# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Mr Selfridge

## tammyy2j

Award-winning actor JEREMY PIVEN (Entourage) will lead the cast as American entrepreneur, Harry Gordon Selfridge, in new drama Mr Selfridge (working title), about the life of the flamboyant and visionary American entrepreneur, produced by ITV Studios for ITV1. 



Created by multi-award winning writer Andrew Davies, Mr Selfridge tells the story of âMile a Minute Harryâ, a man with a mission to make shopping as thrilling as sex. Pioneering and reckless, with an almost manic energy, he created a theatre of retail where any topic or trend that was new, exciting, entertaining - or sometimes just eccentric - was showcased. 



Jeremy Piven takes on the role as Mr Selfridge following a successful eight-season run on hit drama Entourage, in which he won three Emmys and a Golden Globe for his portrayal as Ari Gold. Born and raised in Chicago, Piven has a successful career on stage and screen with credits including, Runaway Jury, Old School, Black Hawk Down, Serendipity and Guy Ritchieâs Rocknrolla. Piven also starred as Boddy Gould in Broadway hit Speed-the-Plow and in Neil LaBute's Fat Pig. Most recently, he appeared in films Angels Crest, starring alongside Elizabeth McGovern, Mira Sorvino, Kate Walsh and Lynn Collins, and I Melt With You, which premiered at the 2011 Sundance Film festival.



Joining Piven in Mr Selfridge is KATHERINE KELLY (Coronation Street) as the confident and alluring socialite Lady Mae, whose connections prove vital for Harry as he builds his empire. 



Also starring is FRANCES OâCONNOR (Piccadilly Jim) who will play Harryâs wife Rose, acclaimed French actor GRÃGORY FITOUSSI (Spiral) as Henri Leclair, Harryâs flamboyant creative director, AISLING LOFTUS (The Borrowers, Dive) as shop assistant Agnes, TRYSTAN GRAVELLE (Anonymous) as ladiesâ man Victor, the Assistant Manager at Selfridges in-store restaurant, and ZOÃ TAPPER (Desperate Romantics) playing a celebrated stage entertainer, Ellen Love, who becomes the new âfaceâ of Selfridges.



The drama is set in London in 1909, at a time when women were revelling in a new sense of freedom and modernity. Harry wanted to indulge, empower and celebrate these women and so opened the doors of his lavish department store, on Londonâs famous Oxford Street. 



Through the innovations and spectacular events Harry staged within the store, the stories will shine a light on hidden moments of the history of women, be it fashion, cosmetics, technology or domestic affairs.



Harryâs colourful life will play out against the rich tapestry of London at the turn of the century. In his leisure hours he was a gambler, and although happily married, he enjoyed the company of glamorous show girls and film stars. His womanising was legendary and he very much lived life in the fast lane. 



Based upon the book Shopping, Seduction and Mr Selfridge by author Lindy Woodhead which is the account of the real life story of Harry Gordon Selfridge and his store, the series will go into production in April in London for transmission on ITV1 during 2013.



Andrew Davies and his writing team have cherry picked the most intriguing aspects of Harryâs real life and used them as a spring-board to create a big, glamorous city story. There is a rich cast of fictional characters to fall in love with, whose fortunes are all interlinked with his own extraordinary story. From the opulent life of Londonâs social elite, to the bright lights, glamour and back-stage intrigue of Londonâs theatres, from board rooms, private poker games and smoky music halls to the working men and women trying to make their own success, this is period drama firmly set in the advent of modernity. 



The ten x 60 minute episodes of Mr Selfridge will be produced by Chrissy Skinns (Marchlands, Secret Diary of a Call Girl) and executive produced by ITV Studios Dramaâs Kate Lewis. Andrew Davies (Bleak House, Pride and Prejudice) is the lead writer alongside Kate Brooke (Case Sensitive, Murder in the Outback) and Kate OâRiordan (The Bad Motherâs Handbook, The Kindness of Strangers). The first director will be Jon Jones (Titanic, Northanger Abbey).



Mr Selfridge



Said Peter: "The story of Harry Selfridge and how he transformed the world of retail is fantastically rich territory. Andrew Davies and the team have created a compelling and entertaining series that is part family saga and part workplace drama." 



Kate Lewis, Executive Producer for ITV Studios added: "Itâs impossible to read about the real Harry Selfridge and not be enthralled. Hereâs a man that had it all and lost it all in the most spectacular fashion. His life and the extraordinary legacy he left behind are dripping with drama." 



Mr Selfridge 

will be distributed internationally by ITV Studios Global Entertainment. has been commissioned by ITVâs Director of Television, Peter Fincham, Director of Drama Commissioning Laura Mackie and Controller of Drama Sally Haynes.

http://www.itv.com/presscentre/press...v/default.html

----------


## alan45

Mr Selfridge
Episode: 1 of 10
Sunday, 6 January 2013, 9:00PM - 10:30PM
Drama


Award-winning actor Jeremy Piven (Entourage) leads the cast as Harry Gordon Selfridge in new drama series Mr Selfridge, about the life of the flamboyant and visionary American entrepreneur. 

Created by multi-award winning writer Andrew Davies, Mr Selfridge tells the story of ‘Mile a Minute Harry’, a man with a mission to make shopping as thrilling as sex. Pioneering and reckless, with an almost manic energy, he created a theatre of retail where any topic or trend that was new, exciting, entertaining – or sometimes just eccentric – was showcased. 



Episode One 

London, 1908 
AGNES TOWLER, a young shop girl at Gamages department store, is bemused and slightly anxious when a colourful American customer cheekily encourages her to empty her stock onto the glove counter. He says he’s ‘just looking’, which is simply unheard of! AGNES deftly presents him with a gorgeous pair of fine red leather gloves. Her product knowledge is impeccable and her passion very clear. After the customer is asked to leave, AGNES is dismayed to be dismissed for the incident. How will AGNES pay her rent? Especially as her little brother GEORGE is also jobless. As she collects her cards, she receives a gift. The pair of red leather gloves with a card from HARRY GORDON SELFRIDGE. 

Meanwhile, the bold retailer HARRY SELFRIDGE is assembling his great plans for the biggest and finest department store the world has ever seen at the ‘dead end’ of Oxford Street. Facing a frosty reception from the anti-American press, HARRY runs into unexpected trouble when his business partner WARING suddenly pulls out of the project, which leaves the life of the project hanging in the balance. But HARRY’S luck is up when journalist FRANK EDWARDS throws HARRY a lifeline, offering to show new-to-town HARRY around London and introduce him to the right people. 

HARRY’S family arrive in London from Chicago. His beautiful and grounded wife ROSE accompanies his four children ROSALIE, VIOLETTE, GORDON and BEATRICE, and his mother LOIS as they move into their extravagant central London home. ROSE in anxious about fitting into London life, and HARRY doesn’t want to worry her. So he turns to his mother LOIS for advice about the missing money for the project. They came from nothing in provincial America – does he think he’ll let a blip like this get in his way? 

Buoyed by LOIS’ enduring support, HARRY pushes on. FRANK EDWARDS introduces HARRY to the formidable socialite LADY MAE LOXLEY. One of the most connected women in London, it is via her that HARRY secures a new investor and the future of Selfridge’s is saved. Smart, savvy and keen to be ahead of the curve, LADY MAE makes it clear that HARRY, and Selfridge’s, lies firmly in her debt. Using the newest engineering techniques and building materials available, the building goes up in record time. Selfridge’s is born. 

London, 1909 
HARRY recruits his new top team. MR CRABB, Chief Accountant who is always worried about the figures; the stoic Chief of Staff MR GROVE who is cool, calm and in control; the handsome Frenchman HENRI LECLAIR in charge of Window Displays and Store Presentation; the formidable MISS MARDLE, Head of Accessories; and the timid MISS BUNTING, Head of Fashion. 

Word of the impending store opening spreads through London, and AGNES, who’s been struggling to make ends meet, approaches HARRY for a job. He remembers her, and agrees to hire her! On recruitment day, queues of prospective employees build in the street, and we meet AGNES again who is fast-tracked by ‘The Chief’ himself to a job as a Senior Assistant in Accessories. Fellow assistants KITTY and DORIS aren’t best impressed. We also meet cheeky chap VICTOR who joins the Palm Court Restaurant, and we see he’s definitely taken a shine to Agnes! 

FRANK also introduces HARRY to the stunning ELLEN LOVE, a Gaiety girl whom HARRY employs as the ‘Spirit of Selfridge’s’. But there is a sizzling chemistry between them, and we sense that there’s more than business between them to come… 

Opening day in March 1909 is a great success, attracting huge crowds, but with one significant problem: disappointing takings. HARRY could still be ruined yet.

----------


## alan45

Mr Selfridge
Episode: 1 of 10
Sunday, 6 January 2013, 9:00PM - 10:30PM
Drama


Award-winning actor Jeremy Piven (Entourage) leads the cast as Harry Gordon Selfridge in new drama series Mr Selfridge, about the life of the flamboyant and visionary American entrepreneur. 

Created by multi-award winning writer Andrew Davies, Mr Selfridge tells the story of âMile a Minute Harryâ, a man with a mission to make shopping as thrilling as sex. Pioneering and reckless, with an almost manic energy, he created a theatre of retail where any topic or trend that was new, exciting, entertaining â or sometimes just eccentric â was showcased. 



Episode One 

London, 1908 
AGNES TOWLER, a young shop girl at Gamages department store, is bemused and slightly anxious when a colourful American customer cheekily encourages her to empty her stock onto the glove counter. He says heâs âjust lookingâ, which is simply unheard of! AGNES deftly presents him with a gorgeous pair of fine red leather gloves. Her product knowledge is impeccable and her passion very clear. After the customer is asked to leave, AGNES is dismayed to be dismissed for the incident. How will AGNES pay her rent? Especially as her little brother GEORGE is also jobless. As she collects her cards, she receives a gift. The pair of red leather gloves with a card from HARRY GORDON SELFRIDGE. 

Meanwhile, the bold retailer HARRY SELFRIDGE is assembling his great plans for the biggest and finest department store the world has ever seen at the âdead endâ of Oxford Street. Facing a frosty reception from the anti-American press, HARRY runs into unexpected trouble when his business partner WARING suddenly pulls out of the project, which leaves the life of the project hanging in the balance. But HARRYâS luck is up when journalist FRANK EDWARDS throws HARRY a lifeline, offering to show new-to-town HARRY around London and introduce him to the right people. 

HARRYâS family arrive in London from Chicago. His beautiful and grounded wife ROSE accompanies his four children ROSALIE, VIOLETTE, GORDON and BEATRICE, and his mother LOIS as they move into their extravagant central London home. ROSE in anxious about fitting into London life, and HARRY doesnât want to worry her. So he turns to his mother LOIS for advice about the missing money for the project. They came from nothing in provincial America â does he think heâll let a blip like this get in his way? 

Buoyed by LOISâ enduring support, HARRY pushes on. FRANK EDWARDS introduces HARRY to the formidable socialite LADY MAE LOXLEY. One of the most connected women in London, it is via her that HARRY secures a new investor and the future of Selfridgeâs is saved. Smart, savvy and keen to be ahead of the curve, LADY MAE makes it clear that HARRY, and Selfridgeâs, lies firmly in her debt. Using the newest engineering techniques and building materials available, the building goes up in record time. Selfridgeâs is born. 

London, 1909 
HARRY recruits his new top team. MR CRABB, Chief Accountant who is always worried about the figures; the stoic Chief of Staff MR GROVE who is cool, calm and in control; the handsome Frenchman HENRI LECLAIR in charge of Window Displays and Store Presentation; the formidable MISS MARDLE, Head of Accessories; and the timid MISS BUNTING, Head of Fashion. 

Word of the impending store opening spreads through London, and AGNES, whoâs been struggling to make ends meet, approaches HARRY for a job. He remembers her, and agrees to hire her! On recruitment day, queues of prospective employees build in the street, and we meet AGNES again who is fast-tracked by âThe Chiefâ himself to a job as a Senior Assistant in Accessories. Fellow assistants KITTY and DORIS arenât best impressed. We also meet cheeky chap VICTOR who joins the Palm Court Restaurant, and we see heâs definitely taken a shine to Agnes! 

FRANK also introduces HARRY to the stunning ELLEN LOVE, a Gaiety girl whom HARRY employs as the âSpirit of Selfridgeâsâ. But there is a sizzling chemistry between them, and we sense that thereâs more than business between them to comeâ¦ 

Opening day in March 1909 is a great success, attracting huge crowds, but with one significant problem: disappointing takings. HARRY could still be ruined yet.

----------


## tammyy2j

Quite a short trailer

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## alan45

Mr Selfridge
Episode: 2 of 10
Sunday, 13 January 2013, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama


Episode two: 

Selfridge’s has now been open for a few months. The displays are still as dazzling and seductive as on opening day, and the staff are ready and poised for action. The only thing the store is missing...is customers! The store is eerily quiet. Publicly, HARRY is confident, but privately he is worried. He needs a coup for the store, something to put it on the map in the eyes of the public. 

HARRY has dashed to the country with FRANK, where they wait in a field...and then it arrives. A rickety-looking flying machine emerges from the clouds and soars overheard. HARRY looks on in wonderment. It’s the first ever airplane to cross the Channel, and HARRY skilfully secures it from aviator MONSIEUR BLÃRIOT for a grand exhibition in store.

----------


## alan45

Mr Selfridge
Episode: 2 of 10
Sunday, 13 January 2013, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama


Episode two: 

Selfridgeâs has now been open for a few months. The displays are still as dazzling and seductive as on opening day, and the staff are ready and poised for action. The only thing the store is missing...is customers! The store is eerily quiet. Publicly, HARRY is confident, but privately he is worried. He needs a coup for the store, something to put it on the map in the eyes of the public. 

HARRY has dashed to the country with FRANK, where they wait in a field...and then it arrives. A rickety-looking flying machine emerges from the clouds and soars overheard. HARRY looks on in wonderment. Itâs the first ever airplane to cross the Channel, and HARRY skilfully secures it from aviator MONSIEUR BLÃRIOT for a grand exhibition in store.

----------


## lizann

ari gold in a period drama  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## alan45

Episode: 3 of 10
Sunday, 20 January 2013, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama


Award-winning actor JEREMY PIVEN (Entourage) leads the cast as American entrepreneur, Harry Gordon Selfridge, in new drama Mr Selfridge, about the life of the flamboyant and visionary American entrepreneur, produced by ITV Studios for ITV1. 

Episode 3 (of 10) 

HARRY (Jeremy Piven) and ELLEN (Zoe Tapper) are now in the midst of their new love affair. At her sumptuous new apartment, provided by HARRY, they dance into the night. ELLEN shows a glimpse of the vulnerable girl behind the mask; she talks about her father and reveals her real name, Joyce. HARRY watches on as ELLEN applies her makeup – he’s fascinated, and gets thinking about the possible next zeitgeist in retail: cosmetics. 

AGNES’S drunk and nasty father, REG (Nick Moran) has been sacked from his job. He loses his temper with AGNES (Aisling Loftus), hitting her hard across the face. Meanwhile, a naturally beautiful ROSE (Frances O’Connor) sits at her dressing table in the morning light, with cheerful thoughts of her new friend RODDY (Oliver Jackson-Cohen) to keep her company… 

HARRY announces his new idea to his senior staff: to move perfume out of the pharmacy and sell it on the ground floor by the front entrance. He wants to experiment by putting Beauty products such as lipstick and rouge above the counter - much to the disdain of his staff! Beauty products are still considered incredibly risquÃ©! HARRY seeks advice from a friend of HENRI’S who works for advertising agency J Walter Thompson: the chic, fashionable and very French VALERIE MAUREL (Josephine de la Baume). Little does everyone know that VALERIE is an old flame of HENRI’S. 

There’s chatter amongst the staff about ELLEN and HARRY, and this reaches fever pitch when LOIS comes to the store only to see HARRY and ELLEN publicly dancing on the shop floor. LOIS clocks exactly what’s going on; she senses danger when it comes to ELLEN. 

At home, ROSALIE (Poppy Lee Friar) is bored in London. She wants to ‘come out’ into London Society – but ROSE isn’t sure. The English have pretty strict rules about that sort of thing; it might not be possible to formally launch into Society with an American father, especially one who’s in commerce. ROSE decides to seek the help of LADY MAE (Katherine Kelly), who agrees to help young ROSALIE. LADY MAE also warns ROSE not to underestimate chorus girl ELLEN, revealing she was once a chorus girl too. She reveals HARRY has provided ELLEN with a new apartment, leaving ROSE crushed. 

HENRI (GrÃ©gory Fitoussi) is down about VALERIE returning to the States, so HARRY takes him out on the town to cheer him up. They go to see ELLEN’S show and then onto a soiree with FRANK EDWARDS (Samuel West) where HARRY indulges in his biggest vice - gambling – triumphantly beating LADY MAE’S young lover TONY (Will Payne) at a card game. 

VICTOR is still trying to woo AGNES, whilst she is cleverly concealing her bruise with makeup. Upon her return to work, HENRI whisks AGNES off to help design the new Selfridge’s House perfume. As AGNES gives HENRI the idea of The Lily of the Valley, we get the sense of a blossoming bond between them. 

HARRY wants ELLEN to endorse the new perfume. As HENRI works on a new set of photos with ELLEN, and cunningly takes her down a peg by encouraging her to be ultra-risquÃ© in the pictures, knowing HARRY would never approve them for use. ELLEN is left humiliated; for HARRY, the slightly seedy reality of his affair with ELLEN hits home for the first time. 

The new location of the Beauty and perfume at the front of the store is a massive success. But still unsure about makeup, HARRY agrees to move it up front – but with less fanfare. Selfridges is a family store after all. 

Angry about TONY losing her money to HARRY at the card game, LADY MAE levers a favour out of HARRY: she wants him to actively support Women’s Suffrage by selling memorabilia and offering a weekly meeting table in the heart of the Palm Court. 

At the theatre, ELLEN notices that HARRY’S usual seat in the auditorium is empty. He’s home early to see ROSE and the children, only to find that ROSE is out. Little does he know she’s with RODDY at his studio, and is the subject of his next painting…

----------


## alan45

Episode: 3 of 10
Sunday, 20 January 2013, 9:00PM - 10:00PM
Drama


Award-winning actor JEREMY PIVEN (Entourage) leads the cast as American entrepreneur, Harry Gordon Selfridge, in new drama Mr Selfridge, about the life of the flamboyant and visionary American entrepreneur, produced by ITV Studios for ITV1. 

Episode 3 (of 10) 

HARRY (Jeremy Piven) and ELLEN (Zoe Tapper) are now in the midst of their new love affair. At her sumptuous new apartment, provided by HARRY, they dance into the night. ELLEN shows a glimpse of the vulnerable girl behind the mask; she talks about her father and reveals her real name, Joyce. HARRY watches on as ELLEN applies her makeup â heâs fascinated, and gets thinking about the possible next zeitgeist in retail: cosmetics. 

AGNESâS drunk and nasty father, REG (Nick Moran) has been sacked from his job. He loses his temper with AGNES (Aisling Loftus), hitting her hard across the face. Meanwhile, a naturally beautiful ROSE (Frances OâConnor) sits at her dressing table in the morning light, with cheerful thoughts of her new friend RODDY (Oliver Jackson-Cohen) to keep her companyâ¦ 

HARRY announces his new idea to his senior staff: to move perfume out of the pharmacy and sell it on the ground floor by the front entrance. He wants to experiment by putting Beauty products such as lipstick and rouge above the counter - much to the disdain of his staff! Beauty products are still considered incredibly risquÃ©! HARRY seeks advice from a friend of HENRIâS who works for advertising agency J Walter Thompson: the chic, fashionable and very French VALERIE MAUREL (Josephine de la Baume). Little does everyone know that VALERIE is an old flame of HENRIâS. 

Thereâs chatter amongst the staff about ELLEN and HARRY, and this reaches fever pitch when LOIS comes to the store only to see HARRY and ELLEN publicly dancing on the shop floor. LOIS clocks exactly whatâs going on; she senses danger when it comes to ELLEN. 

At home, ROSALIE (Poppy Lee Friar) is bored in London. She wants to âcome outâ into London Society â but ROSE isnât sure. The English have pretty strict rules about that sort of thing; it might not be possible to formally launch into Society with an American father, especially one whoâs in commerce. ROSE decides to seek the help of LADY MAE (Katherine Kelly), who agrees to help young ROSALIE. LADY MAE also warns ROSE not to underestimate chorus girl ELLEN, revealing she was once a chorus girl too. She reveals HARRY has provided ELLEN with a new apartment, leaving ROSE crushed. 

HENRI (GrÃ©gory Fitoussi) is down about VALERIE returning to the States, so HARRY takes him out on the town to cheer him up. They go to see ELLENâS show and then onto a soiree with FRANK EDWARDS (Samuel West) where HARRY indulges in his biggest vice - gambling â triumphantly beating LADY MAEâS young lover TONY (Will Payne) at a card game. 

VICTOR is still trying to woo AGNES, whilst she is cleverly concealing her bruise with makeup. Upon her return to work, HENRI whisks AGNES off to help design the new Selfridgeâs House perfume. As AGNES gives HENRI the idea of The Lily of the Valley, we get the sense of a blossoming bond between them. 

HARRY wants ELLEN to endorse the new perfume. As HENRI works on a new set of photos with ELLEN, and cunningly takes her down a peg by encouraging her to be ultra-risquÃ© in the pictures, knowing HARRY would never approve them for use. ELLEN is left humiliated; for HARRY, the slightly seedy reality of his affair with ELLEN hits home for the first time. 

The new location of the Beauty and perfume at the front of the store is a massive success. But still unsure about makeup, HARRY agrees to move it up front â but with less fanfare. Selfridges is a family store after all. 

Angry about TONY losing her money to HARRY at the card game, LADY MAE levers a favour out of HARRY: she wants him to actively support Womenâs Suffrage by selling memorabilia and offering a weekly meeting table in the heart of the Palm Court. 

At the theatre, ELLEN notices that HARRYâS usual seat in the auditorium is empty. Heâs home early to see ROSE and the children, only to find that ROSE is out. Little does he know sheâs with RODDY at his studio, and is the subject of his next paintingâ¦

----------


## Perdita

Episode four

Sun 27 Jan 2013   
9.00pm - 10.00pm


Selfridgeâs Head of Fashion MISS BUNTING is caught red-handed stealing the finest silks and lace from the shop floor, and HARRY dismisses her on the spot. He canât bear theft, and takes it very personally. 

At home, AGNES and GEORGE are being hounded by a drunken REG who keeps rapping on the locked door. Locked out and angry â it looks like he wonât be got rid of that easilyâ¦

HARRY takes ROSE and ROSALIE to LADY MAEâS to see a private performance of the much-celebrated Russian ballerina, ANNA PAVLOVA. ROSE is truly enchanted by her exquisite performance. HARRY, spotting an opportunity, mingles and meets PAVLOVA â graciously offering her a private tour of the store. She agrees, which is great coup for him. 

Elsewhere, ELLEN is working herself up wondering why HARRY hasnât been responding to her letters. She tells FRANK how heâs been ignoring her, but when she starts saying how convinced she is that HARRYâS âputting down rootsâ with her, the scale of her delusion hits FRANK hard.  

In the wake of MISS BUNTINGâS departure, HARRY appoints a new Head of Fashion: MISS IRENE RAVILLIOUS. Forward-thinking HARRY wants Ladiesâ Fashion to be at the heart of the business. Freshly‐poached from Harrods, MISS RAVILLIOUS cuts a formidable figure and it isnât long before she courts rivalry with MISS MARDLEâ¦

HARRY announces to his family that PAVLOVA will visit the store, and given that PAVLOVA is quite the celebrity they are absolutely thrilled! ROSE even more so: HARRY has organised a special afternoon tea with PAVLOVA for her to attend. This excitement is mirrored in the store, where HARRY wants every department to maximise the impact of PAVLOVAâS visit. Much to MISS MARDLEâS fury, MISS RAVILLIOUS orders a battalion of seamstresses to add delicate white piping to the storeâs black capes â a direct emulation of PAVLOVAâS chic style â and a bit of a tread on MARDLEâS toes as the Head of Accessories! When a frantic ELLEN finds out about the visit, she can barely contain her jealousy, insisting that she should be thereâ¦she is the Spirit of Selfridgeâs after all. 

PAVLOVA is greeted by customers and staff in total awe. Meanwhile, an observant VICTOR notices that GEORGE is unloading an unmarked livery van. VICTOR worries that the innocent and naÃ¯ve GEORGE might be inadvertently involved in something dodgy.  

ROSE is late for her tea with PAVLOVAâ¦because she is with RODDY. Heâs been painting her portrait, followed by an impromptu sojourn to the Chelsea Arts Club. Here, with a slightly more bohemian crowd, ROSE is having a great time. But when they all start to make their way to Selfridgeâs of all places, to see the wonderful ANNA PAVLOVA in the flesh, ROSE is forced reveal her true identity to RODDY. RODDY feels angry and betrayed, and their impassioned exchange is overheard by a nosey TONY â LADY MAEâS young loverâ¦

During PAVLOVAâs walkabout at the store, ELLEN arrives and causes havoc as she vies for the attention of the press and, of course, HARRY â who has to improvise his way through the awkwardness. ROSE still hasnât turned up, and just when things seem like they couldnât get any worse, a drunken REG wanders into the store. REGâs actions leave AGNES utterly humiliated to the point where she feels she has no choice but to surrender her dream job in the store. 

When HARRY proclaims that PAVLOVA will have her own dedicated window, it tips ELLEN over the edge, and HARRY is forced to remove her from the store and terminates her contract with Selfridgeâs with immediate effect.

----------


## lizann

anyone watching this? katherine kelly is great in it

----------


## moonstorm

Yeah love it Lizann.  Nice Sunday night viewing.

----------


## Perdita

Michelle Keegan has expressed her desire to win a part in new ITV drama Mr Selfridge.

The Coronation Street actress said that she is ideal for the show as she worked in a Selfridges store and knows about the company's history.

"I would absolutely love a part in Mr Selfridge," she told The Sun. "I'm qualified after all, and I know the history behind it all.

"When I first started working in Selfridges, we had a big talk about when and how it first opened and they talked about founder Mr Selfridge as well."

Keegan worked at a make-up counter at a Selfridges in Manchester prior to landing the role of Corrie's Tina McIntyre.

Meanwhile, the 25-year-old has also hinted that she is contemplating the idea of launching a fashion line, telling What's on TV: "I've always been interested in fashion, always.

"I love shopping and I love putting outfits together and accessories and things like that, so I'd love to do my own fashion thing... I don't know... maybe in the future... watch this space."

----------


## alan45

Episode Five

Episode five:

HARRY is showing CRABB a new motor car that he wants to put in the window when HENRI comes in to tell HARRY that AGNES has handed in her notice after her father shamed her at work. 

VICTOR visits AGNES. VICTOR thinks it’s a good thing she’s not working at the store as it gives them a chance to be a couple, and they share their first kiss. But back at the store, the Fashion and Accessories departments start to sell the new motoring merchandise and AGNES’ absence is felt.

RODDY calls on ROSE to apologise for his recent behaviour and to show her the portrait he has painted. ROSE and he make friends and she declares she loves the painting. RODDY kisses her and she kisses him back just as BEATRICE walks in and catches the embrace. ROSE is beside herself, telling BEATRICE to keep the portrait a secret from her father, and RODDY that nothing can happen between them. 

As GORDON and HARRY talk about cars, BEATRICE reveals the secret about the portrait and HARRY’s suspicions are immediately aroused. 

HARRY goes to AGNES’ house and surprises her by telling her he can’t accept her resignation. She tells him about her father and how she can’t get rid of him. HARRY takes matters into his own hands. After paying him off, HARRY and threatens REG telling him never to come back. AGNES agrees to return to work and she and HARRY drive in together.

ELLEN calls on ROSE at their London home and tells her that she’s having an affair with HARRY. ROSE unnerves her by saying she knew all along and that she’s just one of many chorus girls her husband has had a dalliance with. But after ELLEN is dismissed curtly, ROSE is left alone, shaken and humiliated.

At the store, VICTOR witnesses a scam in the warehouse and alerts MR GROVE to it. GROVE tells HARRY and assures him he’ll sort it. Before it’s too late, VICTOR saves GEORGE’s bacon by telling him he’s been duped into a scam.

LADY MAE comes to the store with TONY. They meet HARRY, and TONY wastes no time in telling HARRY that he saw ROSE at the Arts Club with RODDY TEMPLE. LADY MAE is clearly embarrassed about it – and once she’s deftly handled the sticky situation, dismisses TONY. She’s forgotten what the point of him is and swiftly turns her attention to VICTOR…

VICTOR and AGNES talk.  VICTOR wants to take her out but she says she wants to hear what HARRY has to say in the meeting he’s called – and she’s got work to do with HENRI. VICTOR loses his temper and AGNES decides she’s had enough of being told what to do.

HARRY does a rousing speech to the staff, referring to MIS BUNTING’S thievery and the scam in the basement. Stealing from Selfridge’s amounts to stealing from their own family. Honesty is everything. During the meeting, KITTY points out to VICTOR that AGNES and HENRI make a pretty couple. A jealous VICTOR storms out, deciding to see LADY MAE. Meanwhile, AGNES and HENRI look closer than ever. 

At home, BEATRICE tells HARRY in front of ROSE that she blushed when the artist kissed her. HARRY is furious and the couple have a blazing row. 

Later, HARRY is in his club, drinking whisky and when FRANK finds him, he’s drunk. ELLEN comes to the club, doped up and emotional and tells HARRY she loves him. It’s too much – FRANK puts ELLEN in a cab and tells HARRY to go home. 

FRANK finds ELLEN at her flat, semi-conscious, a pile of pills by her side. Meanwhile, HARRY goes to the store, and climbs into the motor car. After driving away recklessly he loses control and crashes the car…

----------


## alan45

Created by multi-award winning writer Andrew Davies, Mr Selfridge tells the story of ‘Mile a Minute Harry’, a man with a mission to make shopping as thrilling as sex. Pioneering and reckless, with an almost manic energy, he created a theatre of retail where any topic or trend that was new, exciting, entertaining – or sometimes just eccentric – was showcased.*
*
Episode six:
*
HARRY is unconscious after his car crash. Word spreads of his accident, and a sombre mood takes over at the store. It’s also revealed that MR GROVE’S wife has died and when a grieving MR GROVE comes to work, MISS MARDLE sees that he’s not ready for a return and looks anxious.
*
FRANK arrives at HARRY’S house and finds a pack of news hounds outside. *Inside, he talks to LOIS, telling her that HARRY was gambling and drinking the night of the accident – and that ELLEN came to see him at the club.*
*
There is news of a Suffragette demonstration the next day in London. The Selfridge daughters discuss whether they’ll come to the store, before ROSALIE goes to relieve ROSE from her bedside vigil, urging her to rest.*
*
Meanwhile, VICTOR and LADY MAE are in bed. He’s late for work…
*
At the store, KITTY teases AGNES about HENRI and how much she works for him. MISS RAVILLIOUS sees a suffragette leaflet that AGNES was given and reveals that she was at one of the recent demonstrations.
*
FRANK goes to see ELLEN LOVE at her flat and tells her that HARRY had an accident. She’s angry and upset, wanting to lash out at him, and FRANK sees that he needs to handle the situation carefully.
*
Later the doctor tells ROSE that although he’s not making much sense, HARRY seems to be responding well enough. However, ROSE is still really worried. MUSKER arrives to talk to her and ask after HARRY’S health. He needs to know what the succession plan is if HARRY dies. It’s awkward and upsetting for ROSE but she tells him that GORDON will take over with her and LOIS’ support.*
*
MR GROVE speaks at the Heads of Department emergency meeting. The pressure is on as lots of decisions need to be made and MR GROVE is having trouble managing the situation. MISS RAVILLIOUS brings up the suffragette demo telling a flippant MR GROVE that he needs a strategy to deal with it - They can’t just ignore it. When MR PEREZ points out that the suffragettes lunch at the Palm Court on that day MR GROVE tells him to cancel it.
*
It falls to VICTOR to tell LADY MAE that the Suffrage lunch is off. She’s furious and goes to speak to MR GROVE. LADY MAE interrupts a private moment between him and MISS MARDLE in his office and urges MR GROVE to reconsider his decision to cancel the lunch. He sticks to his guns and LADY MAE tells him that she can’t be responsible for the militant actions of some of the women.*
*
Meanwhile, FRANK goes to see ELLEN at the Gaeity before a show. FRANK tells her to give it up but she says she needs the money…Unless, that is, she sold her story about HARRY to the papers…FRANK then offers her a deal she can’t refuse…
*
GORDON goes to the store on his own and gets mistaken for a pick-pocket! Luckily AGNES and HENRI recognise him as HARRY’S son and tell CRABB that they’ll see him home and safe.
When GORDON arrives home, ROSE wants to know why he ran away. He explains he went to check on the store as he knows it will be his one day – he overheard ROSE say so to MUSKER.
*
On the way back to the store, HENRI talks to AGNES. Does she want babies? Does she have a young man? He tells her that he’s interested in someone but doesn’t want to make a move and AGNES has to wonder if he’s talking about her….
*
CRABB calls a secret meeting behind MR GROVE’S back to address the Suffragette ‘situation’. He believes that MR GROVE’S decision is going to backfire so he asks staff to stay late and work on a window display, as HARRY wouldn’t want the store to look to be anti-suffrage.*
*
Finally HARRY wakes. He’s back to normal, although having been haunted by images of his father. HARRY insists on being allowed back to the store. Although the Doctor says no, ROSE can see he needs it.*
*
Outside the store, the Suffragette demonstration is in full swing. HARRY worries that the store has stopped their support in his absence. But the windows (homages to the cause) are revealed just as the suffragettes are about to trash the building.
*
When HARRY collapses amidst the chaos, VIOLETTE comes to his aid. A suffragette herself – she proudly tells the rest of the crowd exactly who her daddy is – HARRY GORDON SELFRIDGE!*
*

----------


## Perdita

Sun 17 Feb 2013


Episode seven:

Rose finds that Harryâs been having nightmares and hallucinations. Rose doesnât think heâs ready to return to work so soon. 

At the store, legendary author Sir Arthur Conan Doyle is in store for a Sherlock Holmes book signing, and Harry greets him. Harry seems to have a renewed zest for life â and his work. He wants the senior staff to improve and reinvigorate their departments: new product lines, new suppliers, an injection of fresh thinking. Miss Ravillious knows what she wants to improve her department â Agnes Towler. Harry agrees to Agnesâ transfer to Ladies Fashion as a reward for Miss Ravilliousâ smart and deft handling of the Suffragette crisis. Meanwhile, Frank Edwards and Kitty indulge in a playful in-store flirtationâ¦
Rosalie is preparing to go to her first society soiree at Lady Maeâs. Meanwhile, Lois is worrying about Harry since his accident â these nightmares and hallucinations heâs having are troubling her. 

Harryâs determination to progress and push forwards at work finds a new target â a burgeoning stock issue of public shares to raise capital. Harry wants the banks to speed up in their handling of the stock issue. However, Harryâs forceful determination worries Crabb and Musker, who think that his brash approach may upset and discourage the traditional, conservative men of the City. 

On the shop floor, Kitty receives a box of humbugs - from a secret admirer! Kitty is convinced itâs Frank and gets excited when another note arrives with details of a later rendezvousâ¦

Harry and Rose enjoy lunch with Sir Arthur and an American companion of his, Rex Crennell, a spiritual medium. As conversation drifts to Harryâs recent brush with near death - it isnât long before talk of the Spiritualist movement comes to the fore. When Rex offers to hold a sÃ©ance for the staff in the store, Harry is hamstrung. He needs to keep his star guest Sir Arthur happy, and for the store be at the forefront of new thinking and progress, but he himself isnât keen on the notion. Somewhat reluctantly, he agrees. 

On their tea break, Doris and Kitty bump into Miss Bunting â the former Head of Ladies Fashion who was sacked for stealing. She canât get a new job without a reference, and has fallen on hard times. Her plight really gets under Dorisâ skin, and they strike up an unlikely friendship. Doris feels compelled to go to Mr Grove to see if thereâs any way Miss Bunting could get a reference from Mr Selfridge. Mr Grove promises to ask, and his eyes are opened to her kind and caring nature. 

At the sÃ©ance, the staff isnât sure how to react to the proceedings! Some are spooked, others cynical. Miss Mardle is convinced that one of the messages is from Mr Groveâs recently deceased wife. But the sÃ©ance is broken when a malign male force âpushesâ itself disturbingly onto Rex. Candles flicker, and an ominous mood descends on the room. Rex tells Harry he felt the malicious spirit drawn to him. Harry is dismissive, but Lois is concerned. She clearly has something on her mindâ¦

Lady Mae â who is continuing her steamy affair with Victor - is approached by Musker to âhelp outâ when the bankers make a key visit to the store. She knows the Chairman socially and during a somewhat sticky tour of the shop floor she just happens to there. Sheâs in the right place, at the right time â and wins them over with her clever magic touch! 

Meanwhile, as Agnes undertakes her new role in Ladiesâ Fashion â enlisting the help of Henri who is more than willing to help. Their friendship takes an unexpected turn when they share a sensual, sudden and secret kissâ¦

----------


## lizann

it has got a second season

----------


## moonstorm

woohoo hope it's a Sunday night!

----------


## Perdita

Mr Selfridge has been given a second series by ITV following its ratings success.

Featuring Entourage star Jeremy Piven, Zoe Tapper and Katherine Kelly, the show tells the story of Harry Gordon Selfridge, the founder of Selfridges department store.

The second series, which will once again be written by Andrew Davies and his team, will move the story forward to 1914 and the lead-up to World War 1.

Series one of Mr Selfridge is currently midway through its run and has been edging out BBC One's rival period drama Ripper Street in the ratings. However, it hasn't quite matched the figures of BBC One's Call The Midwife.

It is ITV's most-watched new drama since Scott and Bailey launched in 2011.

Steve November, ITV's acting director of drama commissioning, said: "It is ITV drama at its best and we are looking forward to spending more time with the wonderful characters."

The director of episodes 5, 6 and 7 of series one, Anthony Byrne (Silent Witness, Single Handed), will return to direct the first of the new episodes.

Kate Lewis, exec producer for ITV Studios, said: "ITV Studios is thrilled to be making a second series of Mr Selfridge. The story of Harry Selfridge, his family and colleagues has drawn in a strong drama audience and we are delighted by the response. The second series will allow us to build on this success and it is a fantastic opportunity to focus on 1914 during the centenary of the Great War."

----------


## alan45

*
Episode eight:
*
Harry and Rose are hosting a dinner in honour of friends Frank and Jennie Woolworth. There is much Harry has in common with Frank Woolworth - a fellow American retail tycoon and founder of the famous High Street chain. A Woolworth’s store is soon opening in Brixton, and when Frank muses of a possible West End branch – Harry’s feathers become really ruffled.*
*
Harry wants to make a statement in reaffirming that Selfridge’s is open to everyone and anyone – just like Woolworth’s. When he orders spot reductions on different merchandise, Miss Mardle suggests they make an event of it: why don’t they hold a ‘mid-season’ sale? Harry loves the idea. He wants window displays, and to double advertising space. He is convinced that Woolworth is stealing a march on him, and he’s determined to stop him.*
*
Lady Mae is keen to introduce young Rosalie to some eligible young Society men. At first, Rose isn’t sure – she wants Rosalie to marry for love when the time comes, not social position or for money. However, she is soon swayed. Lady Mae is hosting a soiree the next evening, and invites Rosalie along.*
*
After Agnes moved to the Ladies’ Fashion department, Kitty and Doris are left to vie for the vacant position of Senior Assistant in Accessories – and they will soon be interviewed by Mr Grove. As per his promise to Doris – who brought Miss Bunting’s plight to his attention – Grove asks Mr Selfridge if he will consider giving Miss Bunting a reference since she’s fallen on such hard times. But Harry is indignant; he will not give a reference to a dishonest person. Grove breaks this to Doris during her job interview, during which she inadvertently reveals that her main ambition in life is to marry and have a family – which strikes a surprisingly emotional chord with Grove.*
*
Ellen Love makes a surprise visit to the Palm Court, with Tony Travers (Lady Mae’s former lover) on her arm. When they run into Harry, things are awkward - it’s the first time they’ve seen each other since Harry’s accident and Ellen’s overdose. They invite Harry to a new play Tony has written. It opens in a few weeks – and Ellen is starring in it.*
*
Victor has a proposition for Lady Mae. A restaurant has come up in Windmill Street, and he wants her to back him. He makes her delicious Italian ice cream, which she agrees to showcase at her soiree that evening – but she will not back him in his venture. She will not be rushed, and stonewalls him.*
*
Lady Mae’s soiree proves eventful when Harry bumps into Frank Woolworth, who seems to be taking the evening by storm – it’s like he’s really vying for Harry’s crown. Later, Rose gets a shock when she comes upon Rosalie in a quiet room talking to a young man… Roddy Temple! It’s clear Roddy still harbours feelings for Rose, which she is keen to dispel.*
*
Agnes goes for a romantic supper at Henri’s, listens to opera, and is truly swept away by his seductive charm and stays the night. It was her first time. The next morning, Agnes takes him to Spitalfields market to inspire him for the Midseason Sale shop windows. Agnes arrives home to find Victor waiting for her. He feels low after being let down by Lady Mae, and she cheers him up, giving him a new lease of new confidence.*
*
On Sunday morning, the Selfridge family head to church, but Rosalie stays at home claiming illness. When Rose comes back early, she’s angry and perturbed to find Rosalie alone with Roddy – who’s giving her a drawing lesson. Rose questions the propriety of this lesson, throwing Roddy out and asking him to never return.*

----------

Tuareet (12-02-2013)

----------


## alan45

*
Episode eight:
*
Harry and Rose are hosting a dinner in honour of friends Frank and Jennie Woolworth. There is much Harry has in common with Frank Woolworth - a fellow American retail tycoon and founder of the famous High Street chain. A Woolworthâs store is soon opening in Brixton, and when Frank muses of a possible West End branch â Harryâs feathers become really ruffled.*
*
Harry wants to make a statement in reaffirming that Selfridgeâs is open to everyone and anyone â just like Woolworthâs. When he orders spot reductions on different merchandise, Miss Mardle suggests they make an event of it: why donât they hold a âmid-seasonâ sale? Harry loves the idea. He wants window displays, and to double advertising space. He is convinced that Woolworth is stealing a march on him, and heâs determined to stop him.*
*
Lady Mae is keen to introduce young Rosalie to some eligible young Society men. At first, Rose isnât sure â she wants Rosalie to marry for love when the time comes, not social position or for money. However, she is soon swayed. Lady Mae is hosting a soiree the next evening, and invites Rosalie along.*
*
After Agnes moved to the Ladiesâ Fashion department, Kitty and Doris are left to vie for the vacant position of Senior Assistant in Accessories â and they will soon be interviewed by Mr Grove. As per his promise to Doris â who brought Miss Buntingâs plight to his attention â Grove asks Mr Selfridge if he will consider giving Miss Bunting a reference since sheâs fallen on such hard times. But Harry is indignant; he will not give a reference to a dishonest person. Grove breaks this to Doris during her job interview, during which she inadvertently reveals that her main ambition in life is to marry and have a family â which strikes a surprisingly emotional chord with Grove.*
*
Ellen Love makes a surprise visit to the Palm Court, with Tony Travers (Lady Maeâs former lover) on her arm. When they run into Harry, things are awkward - itâs the first time theyâve seen each other since Harryâs accident and Ellenâs overdose. They invite Harry to a new play Tony has written. It opens in a few weeks â and Ellen is starring in it.*
*
Victor has a proposition for Lady Mae. A restaurant has come up in Windmill Street, and he wants her to back him. He makes her delicious Italian ice cream, which she agrees to showcase at her soiree that evening â but she will not back him in his venture. She will not be rushed, and stonewalls him.*
*
Lady Maeâs soiree proves eventful when Harry bumps into Frank Woolworth, who seems to be taking the evening by storm â itâs like heâs really vying for Harryâs crown. Later, Rose gets a shock when she comes upon Rosalie in a quiet room talking to a young manâ¦ Roddy Temple! Itâs clear Roddy still harbours feelings for Rose, which she is keen to dispel.*
*
Agnes goes for a romantic supper at Henriâs, listens to opera, and is truly swept away by his seductive charm and stays the night. It was her first time. The next morning, Agnes takes him to Spitalfields market to inspire him for the Midseason Sale shop windows. Agnes arrives home to find Victor waiting for her. He feels low after being let down by Lady Mae, and she cheers him up, giving him a new lease of new confidence.*
*
On Sunday morning, the Selfridge family head to church, but Rosalie stays at home claiming illness. When Rose comes back early, sheâs angry and perturbed to find Rosalie alone with Roddy â whoâs giving her a drawing lesson. Rose questions the propriety of this lesson, throwing Roddy out and asking him to never return.*

----------


## alan45

Episode nine:

Agnes is late getting to work having stayed at Henri’s house for the night. She meets Victor on the way into work – does he suspect that she’s got a secret?

Earnest Shackleton meets Harry at the store – he’s here to do a lecture about his expedition – and it’s causing huge excitement.

At the family home, Rosalie receives flowers from Roddy – furious with Roddy, Rose sends them back to him, but this upsets Rosalie. Rose has no choice but to explain the situation to Harry. He’s angry that Roddy has been to their house – and is suspicious of Rose. 

At the store, Mr Grove is waiting for the staff to arrive – it’s past nine o’clock and there’s a severe lack of employees ready to start work. Where is everyone? Harry’s getting frustrated when Kitty runs in and explains that they all got stuck on the tube just outside of Bond Street. 

Mr Grove hears word from the London Underground – there was a body on the line. It appears Miss Bunting has killed herself and there was a letter addressed to Harry in her purse….

As Harry reads the letter, Gordon asks why he had to sack her. Harry’s forced to re-evaluate his response. Miss Bunting stole from him but he never let her explain why. Harry feels he made a mistake and left one of his own out in the cold. He wants to cover all the costs of Miss Bunting’s funeral.

Later, Frank ‘pops’ by to see Harry. He’s lost his job and he’s hoping that Harry will see to give him a role – Head of Press maybe? But Harry’s distracted, and he’s dismissive to Frank. Frank takes the hint but he’s not happy, and Harry barely notices his friend’s disappointment. 

Having found Doris crying over Miss Buntings death, Mr Grove invites her out for a cup of tea. He’s also upset as he feels he should have been able to do more to help her.

Agnes and Henri also talk about the death. There is an intimate moment between them and Henri reaches for Agnes – just at the moment that Miss Ravillious comes into the studio. Later, Miss Ravillious talks to Agnes about her relationship with Henri, asking her outright if she’s in love with him. She urges her to be careful and to think of her career.

Valerie, Henri’s ex, comes to the store and interrupts Agnes and Henri as they work. Agnes gives her subtle blessing to Henri to spend time with Valerie – and she concentrates on getting the window finished for Shackleton.

Meanwhile, Frank goes to see Ellen rehearsing for her new play that Tony has written. Frank tells her that he’s had a run in with Harry too – Ellen takes the opportunity to get his opinion on the new play. She thinks that he’ll find it interesting….

Victor uses his time to surprise Lady Mae at home. She makes it as clear as she can that she won’t be helping Victor out with the restaurant after all. Victor feels foolish – but manages to walk away with dignity – despite Mae’s attempts to seduce him.

Back at the store, Rose and Harry are at the exhibition for Shackleton – but see that Roddy is there talking to Rosalie. Harry threatens Roddy, telling him to never come into contact with his family again – but not before Roddy informs Harry that Rose was in love with him – and that Harry should be more careful about the people that he holds dear…That evening Harry confronts Rose, but she walks away and Harry heads out for a night at the club...

----------


## alan45

Episode nine:

Agnes is late getting to work having stayed at Henriâs house for the night. She meets Victor on the way into work â does he suspect that sheâs got a secret?

Earnest Shackleton meets Harry at the store â heâs here to do a lecture about his expedition â and itâs causing huge excitement.

At the family home, Rosalie receives flowers from Roddy â furious with Roddy, Rose sends them back to him, but this upsets Rosalie. Rose has no choice but to explain the situation to Harry. Heâs angry that Roddy has been to their house â and is suspicious of Rose. 

At the store, Mr Grove is waiting for the staff to arrive â itâs past nine oâclock and thereâs a severe lack of employees ready to start work. Where is everyone? Harryâs getting frustrated when Kitty runs in and explains that they all got stuck on the tube just outside of Bond Street. 

Mr Grove hears word from the London Underground â there was a body on the line. It appears Miss Bunting has killed herself and there was a letter addressed to Harry in her purseâ¦.

As Harry reads the letter, Gordon asks why he had to sack her. Harryâs forced to re-evaluate his response. Miss Bunting stole from him but he never let her explain why. Harry feels he made a mistake and left one of his own out in the cold. He wants to cover all the costs of Miss Buntingâs funeral.

Later, Frank âpopsâ by to see Harry. Heâs lost his job and heâs hoping that Harry will see to give him a role â Head of Press maybe? But Harryâs distracted, and heâs dismissive to Frank. Frank takes the hint but heâs not happy, and Harry barely notices his friendâs disappointment. 

Having found Doris crying over Miss Buntings death, Mr Grove invites her out for a cup of tea. Heâs also upset as he feels he should have been able to do more to help her.

Agnes and Henri also talk about the death. There is an intimate moment between them and Henri reaches for Agnes â just at the moment that Miss Ravillious comes into the studio. Later, Miss Ravillious talks to Agnes about her relationship with Henri, asking her outright if sheâs in love with him. She urges her to be careful and to think of her career.

Valerie, Henriâs ex, comes to the store and interrupts Agnes and Henri as they work. Agnes gives her subtle blessing to Henri to spend time with Valerie â and she concentrates on getting the window finished for Shackleton.

Meanwhile, Frank goes to see Ellen rehearsing for her new play that Tony has written. Frank tells her that heâs had a run in with Harry too â Ellen takes the opportunity to get his opinion on the new play. She thinks that heâll find it interestingâ¦.

Victor uses his time to surprise Lady Mae at home. She makes it as clear as she can that she wonât be helping Victor out with the restaurant after all. Victor feels foolish â but manages to walk away with dignity â despite Maeâs attempts to seduce him.

Back at the store, Rose and Harry are at the exhibition for Shackleton â but see that Roddy is there talking to Rosalie. Harry threatens Roddy, telling him to never come into contact with his family again â but not before Roddy informs Harry that Rose was in love with him â and that Harry should be more careful about the people that he holds dearâ¦That evening Harry confronts Rose, but she walks away and Harry heads out for a night at the club...

----------


## Perdita

Episode ten:

Harryâs woken up very early next to a woman. He gets dressed and heads home at dawn. He slides into bed with Rose â but sheâs not asleep. Without saying a word, she gets out of bed and leaves Harry alone.

At the store, Henriâs very keen to speak with Harry. But Harry finds Lady Mae already waiting for him in his office. Sheâs there to tell him that a special friend of hers wants a private shopping spree after hoursâ¦.King Edward VII.

On the shop floor, Kitty is squealing with delight at Dorisâ news â Miss Mardle demands to know what all the fuss is but is shocked to hear that Doris has become engaged to none other than Mr Grove. She immediately goes to him to see if itâs true. It is. He asks to see her later that night to explain. 

When Mr Grove later calls on Miss Mardle she acts with dignity as he tells her that sheâs the love of his life â and doesnât see why their arrangement has to end, despite the marriage. She says goodbye, firmly but sadly.


Meanwhile, Henri talks to Agnes â tells her that heâs accepted a job offer from Valerie Maurelâs company in New York. Agnes gives her blessing â he never lied to her and she tells him to follow his heartâ¦

Itâs Victorâs birthday â he tells Agnes that she can bring his present to the Palm Court at any timeâ¦. She later agrees to meet him and they talk about the last time they were there alone. Victor remembers that he asked her to dance â and Agnes was too shy. This time she accepts and they dance together for the first timeâ¦

Preparations are well underway for the Kingâs arrival. Henri finally gets to speak to Harry and hands in his notice. Harry doesnât handle it well and asks him to leave immediately. Henriâs taken aback but graceful.

When the King arrives, his shopping expedition is a success. That evening Harry and Rose are invited to be the Kingâs guests at the first night of a play â but not just any play, itâs Ellen Loveâs written by Tony Travers. 

At the theatre, Harry goes back-stage to wish Ellen luck. Tonyâs there, as is Frank. Thereâs tension but Harry glosses over it â even when Ellen tells him that he might not like the play.

Back in his seat, Harry publically gets the Royal seal of approval from the King. But as the satirical play starts, itâs clear that both Lady Mae and the Selfridge Family will not enjoy the contents...Humiliation is piled upon Lady Mae and Harry â and Rose is mortified when the playâs venom is directed at her and her liaison with Roddy Temple. Rosalie picks up on the accusation and is appalled. As the play finishes, the audience whisper and snigger and Mae, Harry and Rose are left feeling exposed. 

Back at the house, Rosalie flies at Rose. Rose goes to bed alone and Harry is left to his own thoughts as the night wares on. Eventually, Rose comes to speak with Harry...

----------


## Perdita

Zoe Tapper has revealed that she will not be returning for the second series of ITV period drama Mr Selfridge.

The actress confirmed the news last night (March 10) after the final episode of series one aired.


Â© PA Images / Ian West/PA Wire
Actress Zoe Tapper


"This is me bidding Ellen Love a fond farewell. It was a blast," she wrote.

"No not back for series 2. Ellen was only ever a one series gal x."

Tapper's character Ellen Love was a love interest throughout the first series for Jeremy Piven's Harry Selfridge. In last night's series finale, Ellen Love gained revenge on Selfridge spurning her romantic advances by taking part in a theatre production that mocked the American businessman.

ITV has already confirmed that Mr Selfridge will be back for another series in 2014, describing the show as "ITV drama at its best".

It is ITV's most-watched new drama since Scott and Bailey launched in 2011.

The second series, which will once again be written by Andrew Davies and his team, will move the story forward to 1914 and the lead-up to World War 1.

Tapper's next project is the movie Blood, which stars Stephen Graham, Brian Cox, Mark Strong and Paul Bettany.

----------

Dazzle (12-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Katherine Kelly has married her partner Ryan Clark in Las Vegas.

The former Coronation Street actress told Hello that she eloped with the Australian boxer without telling her family.

The couple have been dating for three years, and tied the knot at the Little Church of the West.

She said: "I love people's weddings, but I have never desired a big white wedding for myself.

"We wanted to enjoy the day without all the usual planning and pressure.

"We'd been laughing and joking all day and then suddenly everything seemed to stop and we tried to get the words, 'I do' out without becoming emotional wrecks. It was awesome."

Kelly met Clark in Melbourne, before he moved to be with her in the UK.

She added: "The day was everything we wanted."

Katherine Kelly will return for a second series of Mr Selfridge later this year on ITV.

----------


## Perdita

Katherine Kelly has announced that she is pregnant.

The former Coronation Street actress tweeted fans last night to confirm that she and husband Ryan Clark are expecting their first child.

The couple, who have been together for three years, married in Las Vegas last month.

She said of the ceremony: "I love people's weddings, but I have never desired a big white wedding for myself.

"We wanted to enjoy the day without all the usual planning and pressure.

"We'd been laughing and joking all day and then suddenly everything seemed to stop and we tried to get the words 'I do' out without becoming emotional wrecks. It was awesome."

----------


## Perdita

Katherine Kelly has announced that she is pregnant.

The former Coronation Street actress tweeted fans last night to confirm that she and husband Ryan Clark are expecting their first child.

The couple, who have been together for three years, married in Las Vegas last month.

She said of the ceremony: "I love people's weddings, but I have never desired a big white wedding for myself.

"We wanted to enjoy the day without all the usual planning and pressure.

"We'd been laughing and joking all day and then suddenly everything seemed to stop and we tried to get the words 'I do' out without becoming emotional wrecks. It was awesome."

----------


## Perdita

Series overview

Based upon the life of flamboyant American entrepreneur Harry Gordon Selfridge, who founded the world‐renowned store on Londonâs Oxford Street in 1909, the second series picks up the story in 1914 as the store celebrates its 5th anniversary of trading.

Harry, played by Emmy award‐winning American actor, Jeremy Piven (Entourage), is proud of the storeâs success but there is no time to rest on his laurels. With rumours rife with talk of war in Europe, he prepares staff for challenging times ahead. The store must play its own part in the war effort and help keep morale high on the home front.

Now more than ever Harry needs his wife, Rose, played by Frances OâConnor (AI: Artificial Intelligence, Piccadilly Jim), by his side. But in the last five years, they have become increasingly estranged. Whilst Rose has been spending long periods in America with the coupleâs daughters and their son Gordon attends school in Winchester, Harry lives the life of a single man in London.

Episode one

In the first episode of the new series, Rose returns to support her husband during the anniversary celebrations. Surprised and thrilled to have her back, Harry embarks on a campaign to win her back and reunite the family. But Rose is caught up with an exciting new friendship with Bohemian novelist and business woman, Delphine Day, played by Polly Walker (John Carter, Clash of the Titans) whom she met on the boat home from New York. Delphine is self‐assured, inspiring and a breath of fresh air for Rose. As the owner of the infamous Delphineâs Club in Soho, she begins to empower Rose and leaves Harry feeling beleaguered and sidelined.

Lady Mae Loxley, played by Katherine Kelly (Coronation Street, She Stoops to Conquer) is also thrown off stride by the unexpected return to London of her husband, Lord Loxley, played by Aidan McArdle (Garrowâs Law, The Reckoning). Loxley is an alpha male who creates tensions and animosity at every turn and his unsettling presence threatens to drive a wedge between Harry and Lady Mae.

Arrival of a flamboyant new Head of Fashion, Mr Thackeray, played by Cal MacAninch (Downton Abbey, Wild at Heart), also sets a cat amongst the pigeons. Mr Thackeray spent his formative years working in Paris and relishes the opportunity to remind his colleagues of his illustrious training. He considers himself a cut above the other staff, especially Agnes Towler, played by Aisling Loftus (The Borrowers, Dive), who he views as competition from the outset.

Agnes has been working in Paris and returns to London in episode one to work for Harry as Selfridgeâs new Head of Display. With the fashion and style influence of the Parisians, Agnes turns heads with her sophisticated new look. Old flame, Victor Colleano, played Trystan Gravelle (Anonymous), has been promoted to manage Selfridgeâs restaurant the Palm Court and has moved on with his life in Agnesâ absence. That is until Victorâs sparky young cousin and newly appointed waiter in the Palm Court, Franco, played by Sean Teale, decides to cause some mischief. And Henri Leclair, played by Gregory Fitoussi (Spiral), returns from America a changed man.

Other key characters also return and we pick up with their stories four years on. These include Miss Josie Mardle, played by Amanda Abbington, (Married, Single, Other), Tom Goodman-*‐Hill (Spy, The Hollow Crown) as Harryâs Chief of Staff Mr Roger Grove, Ron Cook as Harryâs ever-*‐faithful right hand man, Mr Crabb, Samuel West as journalist Frank Edwards, Amy Beth Hayes as ambitious shop girl Kitty Hawkins and Calum Callaghan as George Towler.

With World War One imminent and set to be the greatest and most devastating in history, it will inevitably affect the lives of everyone in the store. Throughout these troubled times, Harry will turn to his family and friends and try and heal the rifts of the past.

----------


## Perdita

Episode two

As the Selfridgeâs staff arrive for work they have to cross a trade union protest at the staff entrance. Demanding better rights and protections for workers, the protest is stirring up emotions with the staff â especially with all the talk of war. 

Harry (Jeremy Piven) wants to reassure the staff and the public that he isnât going anywhere. Kitty (Amy Beth Hayes) has the idea of holding a tango demonstration for the staff, to thank them for all their hard work. Tangoâs all the rage, and Delphineâs club has some tango dancers currently in residence. Harry loves the idea, but wants to reassure the public too by having some sort of Celebration of the Empire within the store. Mr Thackeray (Cal MacAninch) devilishly suggests the Empire Celebration last a whole week, across all departments, just to put pressure on Agnes (Aisling Loftus).

Lady Mae (Katherine Kelly) is escaping to the country, without Lord Loxley (Aidan McArdle). But her plans are thwarted when Loxley reveals heâs leased the country estate out. Meanwhile, Rose (Frances OâConnor) is convinced she saw Henri (Gregory Fitoussi) at the club last time she was there, and asks Delphine (Polly Walker) if she has an address for him. 

Rose persuades Harry to think about holding the staff tango party at Delphineâs club. After checking out Delphineâs club for himself, he agrees. Harry decides to invite Lady Mae to the tango party, and Loxley invites himself along too â much to Maeâs frustrated displeasure. 

Trade unionist Arnold Huxton (Iain McKee) stops by the loading bay to rustle up support. Being a member of a union is banned at Selfridgeâs as they have an active staff council and many other benefits. Despite this, Ed (Jonathan Howard) and Dave (Daniel Kendrick) are still interested in the union. They arrange a secret meeting with Huxton the night of the tango party, but Harryâs son Gordon (Greg Austin) has overheard their plansâ¦

Rose visits Henri, who is living in squalor, unkempt and a far cry from the elegant Henri who left for New York four years ago. Although Rose wants Henri to make up with Harry, who needs him more than ever, Henri is disinterested and tells her to leave.

The tango party at Delphineâs is a big success, and the staff dance in the face of war. The sultry, sensual demonstration sets pulses racing â not least Frankâs (Samuel West) who canât believe how brilliant Kitty is when she volunteers to dance in front of everyone! Victor (Trystan Gravelle) and Agnes (Aisling Loftus) share a refreshed flirtation until Agnes says thereâs nothing left between them. Soon enough, The Loxleys arrive, and when Lord Loxley approaches Harry to talk business, Harry rebuffs him. Mr Grove (Tom Goodman Hill) has got himself drunk, admitting to Crabb (Ron Cook) that he feels overwhelmed by work and family life. He worries about the prospect of war, and the impact itâll have on his children. 

Meanwhile, Gordon has sneaked into the secret trade union meeting in the loading bay. When Selfridgeâs staff start realising how good theyâve got it the unionists get agitated and a fight breaks out, with Gordon caught in the middle. 

Thereâs big trouble between Harry and Rose when Delphine lets slip about Rose visiting Henri.  Harry canât believe Rose didnât tell him Henri was in London. Their marriage remains fragile, strained, and incredibly complicated. Things are also tense in the Loxley household. When Mae mocks Loxley about being rebuffed by Harry â a lowly shopkeeper in his eyes â he hits her hard across the face and Mae lies on the floor, shocked and scared. 

Mr Selfridge series 2 is produced by Cherry Gould (Lightfields, Above Suspicion), and executive produced by Kate Lewis for ITV Studios, Rebecca Eaton for WGBH, Andrew Davies, Kate Brooke and Kate OâRiordan.  

Amy Beth Hayes plays former shop assistant Kitty, now promoted to Head of Beauty, who is under the spotlight when she dances at a Selfridgeâs staff party.

âIt was absolutely terrifying because Iâd never danced before,â explains Amy, who takes on the Tango at Delphineâs Club.

âI was very lucky to have an incredible dance partner called Amir Giles, who is one of the leading Tango guys in the UK. He worked with me and taught me the routine. I was very lucky to have him.

âI loved it so much that Iâve carried on doing it. Iâve got a bit of Tango fever. Itâs unleashed something!â

----------


## Perdita

Episode three

AGNES is working very late, through the night, preparing for the Empire Exhibition that Harry is rolling out across the entire store. The following morning is soon becomes to clear to Harry that Agnes is struggling with the workload. 

Meanwhile in the store, MR CRABB tries to cover for Mr Grove when HARRY suspects heâs late again. But when Harry goes into Groveâs office to confront him he is shocked to see the state itâs in. Mr Grove later gets a stern final warning â shape up or ship out!

At home Harry finds a visitor waiting for him â HENRI! Harry takes the opportunity to apologise to Henri and asks him back to the store. Will Henri accept?

ROSE and Harry have a tense breakfast; Harry tries to apologise for his reaction when he first discovered sheâd found Henri. But Rose isnât in the forgiving mood. Gordon has had enough of the frostiness between his parents. He leaves in anger, but on his way out drops a pile of racy photos foisted whilst working in the loading bay. Rose picks them up and is appalled. 

Miss Mardle has asked Grove to meet her at her new address. Sheâs inherited a large, beautiful London home and income from her brother. Grove is pleased sheâs a woman of independent means now as it couldnât have happened to a better woman. He suggests she could rent some of the rooms to paying lodgers.

After a tense morning at home with Loxley, Lady Mae is at the bank putting jewels into a secret safety deposit box. She questions the bank clerk for information about the state of Loxleyâs finances and learns he has gambling debts and rumoured to be all washed up.

Meanwhile, Loxley makes an unannounced visit to Harry at the store. Loxley has arranged for Winston Churchill himself to open the Empire Exhibition. Heâs also on the Military Procurement Committee and would like Harry to suggest some leather manufacturers to produce military boots. Later when Mae comes to the store Harry asks her if Loxley can be trusted and she vouches for him.

Henri comes into the store â finally. He and Agnes embrace like old friends, and Victor sees their happy reunionâ¦

Henri and Agnes catch up â is Henri holding something back about his time in America? Agnes suspects he is. At this moment, she doesnât care â sheâs just delighted heâs here. He offers to help her with the Empire Exhibition when she admits that sheâs struggling. She really needs him â never more so than now.

Rose talks to Gordon about the smutty photos and Gordon takes the opportunity to make his feelings clear on relations between Rose and Harry. Why canât she give his dad a break? Heâs obviously trying very hard! His words, initially unwelcome, strike a chord with Rose.

At the restaurant, Uncle Gio upsets Gabriella with talk of looming war. Victor comforts her a bit too well and Gabriella misreads the signsâ¦

Kitty agrees to give Frank another chance and he takes her for a picnic in Green Park.

Henri helps Agnes with the last preparations for the Exhibition â Thackeray observes and notices that Henri is more shabby than he anticipated. We suspect that Thackerayâs not going to be a huge fanâ¦.how can Henri walk back in and expect to get his old job back? Victor bitterly comments that it looks like he just hasâ¦

Loxley discovers that Mae has put a new lock on her bedroom door. Come near her again and sheâll spread it around town that heâs a bankrupt! Maeâs won the battle â for nowâ¦

Harry worries about the trouble in Europe and suggests Rose go back to the States. Rose wonât â she wants to stay by Harryâs side and assures him itâs not just for dutyâs sake. He in turn promises to not let her down. A moment of real tenderness between them.

Together, Henri and Agnes create a sumptuous exhibition and Harry couldnât be more pleased. As the store waits for Churchill to turn up, Harry gives Loxley his list of recommendations for leather manufacturers and Mae notices the exchange. Is she worried about vouching for her husband to Harry?

Harry has to tell the store that Churchill wonât be coming â Germany has declared war on France and invaded Germany.

Harry and Henri go to Delphineâs for a drink â itâs Delphineâs turn to make an announcement. Britain are going to war tooâ¦.people break out in a rendition of âRule Britanniaâ.

Mr Selfridge series 2 is produced by Cherry Gould (Lightfields, Above Suspicion), and executive produced by Kate Lewis for ITV Studios, Rebecca Eaton for WGBH, Andrew Davies, Kate Brooke and Kate OâRiordan.

----------


## Perdita

9th February

Episode four:

With news of the massacre in Belgium, men are clamouring to sign up and do their bit for the war effort. None are keener than George Towler (Calum Callaghan).

At the Selfridge house, Rose (Frances OâConnor), Mae (Katherine Kelly) and Delphine (Polly Walker) make last minute plans for the Belgian Chocolate Sale charity event. Itâs to raise funds for the Belgian refugees and Harryâs giving them the Palm Court restaurant to host it in. 

Meanwhile, Henri (Gregory Fitoussi) meets a mysterious man called Webb  (Philip Rosch) and tells him that heâll have his money when he can get it. What is Henri involved in?

Victor (Trystan Gravelle) bats off Uncle Gioâs (Vincenzo Nicoli) concerns about going to fight â will Victor sign up too? Grove (Tom Goodman Hill) and Crabb (Ron Cook) witness a line of men queuing up outside Groveâs office â whatâs the store going to do if thereâs a mass exodus of male workers? They discuss the problem with Harry (Jeremy Piven) who is only too aware of the situation. 

Victor tells Agnes that George is enlisting. Agnes is upset and pleads with George not to go but knows she canât stop him.

In Harryâs office Harry asks Henri to be his Deputy, offering him a lot of money to stay. Henri reluctantly agrees to six months, no more. Harry also insists that Henri live at this house. Itâs an offer Henri canât refuse.

The Chocolate Sale starts! Agnes tries to place some chocolates and a donation tin on one of Thackerayâs fashion counters. When he objects Henri intervenes and insists that he comply. Thackeray wants to know on whose orders? Henriâs â as Deputy, he has that authority. Thackeray backs down but the hostility between the two men is evident.

Monsieur Jean Neuhaus (Anthony Howell), master chocolatier, works his magic on the crowd. Later he talks to chocolate fan Miss Mardle (Amanda Abbington) about the problems facing his countrymen and it forces Mardle to think that she could be doing her part for the war effort too. She wants to help the Belgian refugees in her own way and hatches a planâ¦

Frank (Samuel West) calls in on Kitty (Amy Beth Hayes) and tells her that heâs landed his own newspaper column. He takes the opportunity to call in on Mae and to plump her for information about Loxley (Aidan McArdle) and his role on the Procurement Committee. 

Back at the Loxley house, Pimble (Amanda Lawrence) secretly listens as Loxley meets his boot manufacturers. Maeâs asked her too. His final appointment is with a man that Loxley can strike a deal with â in a strictly confidential manner â and get a back-hander in return.

At the end of the charity event people gather in the Beauty and Accessories department as the Selfridge regiment comes together to enlist. George, Ed (Jonathan Howard), Dave (Daniel Kendrick) and Victor amongst many others queue up to fight for King and Country!

Victorâs all set to sign up when Gabriella (Crystal Leaity) comes into the store and tells him that Uncle Gio is dying... Heâs had a heart attack and his last wish is that Victor stays and looks after the family. Will Victor do as he asks?

Agnes pops in on Victor to see how he is. Victor he wants her to know that if he stays and does as Uncle Gio wished, that doesnât mean heâs a coward. Agnes touches his hand and tells him that sheâd never think that. When Agnes leaves itâs clear for all that Victor is still in love with her.

Agnes has an emotional goodbye with George at home before he heads off to the pub with the boys to celebrate the start of their new adventure. Agnes asks him to promise to come back to her.

----------


## Perdita

16th February

Episode five:

Agnes (Aisling Loftus) has now moved into Miss Mardleâs (Amanda Abbington) house. As they eat breakfast, Agnes receives a letter from George (Calum Callaghan) from the front telling her all is well. A tentative knock at the door reveals Miss Mardleâs new lodger. Instead of the female Belgian refugee she was expecting Miss Mardle is taken aback to find an extremely handsome male refugee named Florian (Oliver Farnworth). 

The new Defence of the Realm Act means that lights across London will now go out at night â including the landmark Selfridgeâs shop windows. Gordon (Greg Austin) canât stop thinking about the Selfridge lads now out on the front; he wishes he could fight. Rose (Frances OâConnor) finds it difficult too; she wishes she could do more. 

Meanwhile, Henri (Gregory Fitoussi) gets a frustrating and mysterious telephone call from Webb (Philip Rosch) who still has no results or new information for himâ¦ 

With so many of the Selfridge men off fighting in the war, women have been employed to fill their roles. There are teething problems in the loading bay as their clothes arenât practical, and some will need to be taught to drive. Crabb (Ron Cook) is a bit crabby about it all, and it turns out that heâs approaching a âspecialâ birthday and feeling a bit redundant given heâs too old to go to war. Harry (Jeremy Piven) decides to give him a challenge: to setup a training scheme of sorts. Crabb gets onto organising rifle training immediately, and with incredible enthusiasm! 

Rose overhears about the âwomanlyâ problems in the loading bay and offers to help straight away! She recognises corsets must be a problem and instructs Grove (Tom Goodman Hill) to produce new, lighter, more practical work clothes for the women immediately.

Thackeray (Cal MacAninch) has a run in with Henri (Gregory Fitoussi) about womenâs wear. Thackeray tells Henri not to lecture him about war  - whyâs he not fighting for his country? 

Delphine (Polly Walker) surprises Harry with an invite to a card game at the club. Sheâs heard that a position on the governmentâs Procurement Committee is coming up, and she knows how much Harry craves an official role in the war effort. 

Lord Loxley (Aidan McArdle) is suddenly awash with extra cash. He tells Mae (Katherine Kelly) heâs going to be more involved in commerce and needs her to be the perfect wife. Mae visits Selfridgeâs fashion department to get new clothes but is disappointed by Thackerayâs offerings and by his insulting attitude towards her. Mae complains to Harry. 

Kitty (Amy Beth Hayes) goes to see Frank (Samuel West) at his office â she hasnât seen him in a while and wants to show him what heâs been missing.  They have a cheeky flirtation that results in Frank inviting Kitty on a dinner date.

Miss Mardle has bought Florian a violin. She has to ask him to leave and hopes the instrument will help soften the blow. However, when push comes to shove she canât do it! 

Webb has finally got some information for Henri. Itâs an address, and Henri leaves to go there right away. Little does he know that that a mischievous Thackeray has overheardâ¦ Thackeray sees Henri knock on a door and speak to a woman. When Henri leaves, Thackeray approaches the door, wanting to find out what secrets Henri is hiding. When the woman tells him Henri was asking about a woman who is now in Germany Thackeray is certain Henri is up to something untoward. 

At Delphineâs private card game, Harry meets Lord Edgerton (Raymond Coulthard) and asks about the place of the Procurement Committee. Lord Loxley snubs Harryâs  advance: the position has been filled, by someone they know and trust. A mysterious latecomer to the game arrives, a chap called Bill Summertime (Jay Villiers). Who is he?

Victor is with Agnes at Miss Mardleâs house. Uncle Gio left him the restaurant and Victor wants Agnes advice. Agnes tells him she thinks itâs worth the risk. Victor uses the opportunity to ask if thereâs still anything between Agnes and Henri. 

When Harry returns home from the card game he tells Rose that he won. The chemistry between them sparks and she lets him into her bedroom for the first time in many years.

----------


## Perdita

23rd February


Episode six:

Anti-German feeling is running high in London and German goods are being taken off the shelves in Selfridgeâs. Harry (Jeremy Piven) has arranged for the store to hold a patriotic concert to raise money for the troops. They just need to find a headline act.

Meanwhile, Lord Loxley (Aidan McArdle) challenges Mae (Katherine Kelly) about having lovers  - itâs not part of their new deal. As punishment, heâs taken the key to her bedroom lock. The threat is implicit.

Bill Summertime (Jay Villiers) introduces himself formally to Harry at his office. He works for the British Government in Intelligence. He wants Harry to secretly work for them and travel to Germany on his American passport to gather information from German manufacturers. Harry is itching to help the war effort, could this be his chance? 

Thackerayâs (Cal MacAninch) suspicions about Henri (Gregory Fitoussi) are growing and he tries to tackle him head on about his apparent allegiance to German products. Henriâs anger is palpable but Thackerayâs determined to get to the bottom of Henriâs mysterious behaviour. 

Delphine (Polly Walker) accepts the wine that Harryâs been sending her to help with her diminishing stocks and she goes to the store to thank him personally. He tells her that Summertimeâs been to see him. She warns him to be carefulâ¦sheâs concerned and Harryâs touched by it. On her way out Delphine bumps into Rose (Frances OâConnor). Things are awkward between them as they havenât seen each other for weeks. 

Later, Henri bumps into Agnes (Aisling Loftus) outside as she waits for Victor (Trystan Gravelle) to take her out for the evening. Things are very strained between them and he tells her that she can do better. She tells him that Victor is a good man. Itâs clear to Agnes that Henri is not the man she used to know.

Victor, Agnes, Miss Mardle (Amanda Abbington) and Florian (Oliver Farnworth) enjoy a music hall show led by tenor Richard Chapman (Alfie Boe). After the show, Lady Mae is waiting for him backstage to ask if heâll sing at the patriotic concert at Selfridgeâs. Mae becomes nostalgic as they talk about the past and confesses to Richard that her marriage is an unhappy one and sheâs made mistakes. 

Back at the store, Thackeray has approached Grove (Tom Goodman Hill) about Henri and his suspicious behaviour. Grove confronts Henri as he needs to address the rumours that have been circulating. Henri admits he has been in Germany but resents the accusation and hands in his notice. 

Victor comes to Agnesâ studio with news. The bank have granted him a loan to get the restaurant back on its feet. Heâs leaving the store and he wants Agnes to come with him, as his wife...

Loxley comes into the store to ask Harry for another favour. Heâd like a list of Harryâs felt suppliers. Harry turns him down when he suspects that Loxleyâs working for himself and profiting from the war. Loxley doesnât hide his disgust, telling Harry heâs nothing but a tradesman whoâs doing nothing to help the country thatâs helped make him rich. Itâs just the spur Harry needs to tell Bill Summertime that heâll make the trip to Berlin.

At the patriotic concert, selected staff gather in excitement with the other guests â in amongst them the Loxleys. Groveâs keen to meet Miss Mardleâs lodger and gets a shock when he realises Florian is a man! 

As Harry and Rose arrive for the concert, Harryâs pulled away by Crabb (Ron Cook) as thereâs someone waiting for him in his officeâ¦Summertime tells Harry that heâs got to go to Berlin that evening and thereâs no time to lose. He tells Harry to write a note for his wife saying heâs had to go to an urgent business meeting in Paris and heâll back in a few daysâ¦ 

Delphine arrives just in time to see Harry leave with Summertime. Sheâs very concerned but wishes him luck and kisses him. Harry pleads with her not to tell Rose the nature of his trip.

As Richard Chapman sings Danny Boy, the police arrive to question Henri on suspicion of spying. The staff can only look on helplessly.

----------


## Perdita

2nd March

Episode seven

As Frank (Samuel West) walks Kitty (Amy Beth Hayes) to work, bemoaning his lack of scoops, police swarm the store. At the Selfridge house, Rose (Frances OâConnor) and Gordon (Greg Austin) watch on as the police swarm their home tooâ¦

Victor (Trystan Gravelle) can see Agnes (Aisling Loftus) is beside herself with anxiety and tells her to go to see Henri (Gregory Fitoussi) at the police station. She does and implores Henri to talk to her. Henri tells her he had been in Germany for personal reasons to track down his ex-love Valerie. Before Agnes goes, Henri sees her engagement ring and tells her that heâs glad â she deserves a good man like Victor.

Grove (Tom Goodman Hill) is alone with Miss Mardle (Amanda Abbington) and broaches the subject of Florian (Oliver Farnworth) with her. Heâs concerned for her reputation. Miss Mardle is deeply offendedâ¦.but it does make her think that she needs to deal with her domestic arrangements.

Later, Agnes talks to Grove and tells him that Henri is no spy. He has a rational explanation for the stay in Germany and for engaging a private detective. She think the person who accused him of espionage was Thackeray (Cal MacAninch). Grove warns Agnes to keep her allegation quiet, but assures her heâll take care of it.

Rose is perturbed that she canât get in touch with Harry (Jeremy Piven) in Paris. She searches his bureau and finds a letter addressed to Harry with a detailed list of German manufacturers and addresses. Rose goes straight to Delphine (Polly Walker) who tells her itâs been written by Bill Summertime (Jay Villiers), who works in Intelligence. Rose is shocked and worried and insists Delphine helps find him. 

Meanwhile, Egerton (Raymond Coulhard) storms into the Loxley house â the boots that have been manufactured for the contract Loxley (Aidan McArdle) was looking after are complete rubbish. Thereâs a scandal brewing as men have been sent to the front with shoddy boots and Loxleyâs going to take the blame for it. Mae (Katherine Kelly) is shocked and tells Loxley he should be ashamed of himself profiting from war. Loxleyâs quick to remind her that sheâs benefitted from his deals by spending his money all over town. Mae is left feeling powerless.

At the store, Miss Plunkett (Sadie Shimmin) gives Crabb (Ron Cook) a letter addressed to Harry. Itâs from Daveâs (Daniel Kendrick) parents â one of Gordonâs friends that worked in the Loading Bay. Heâs been killed in action. Without Harry here to write a letter of condolence, Crabb goes to Gordon (Greg Austin) who volunteers to write it himself.

Mae overhears Loxley talking to Frank Edwards (Samuel West) and putting his side of the story to him. Sheâs full of dread when she realises heâs going to try to frame Harry Selfridge for his crimes. Itâs hard for Frank to swallow that Harry would get involved in something like this and if heâs to run with the story he needs to have cooberation. He needs to talk to Harry, the problem is, no one can get in touch with himâ¦.However, Frankâs editor has heard about the Harry Selfridge story and wants Frank to run with it. Harryâs not in Paris, heâs in Germany. He warns Frank that if he doesnât write the story, someone else willâ¦.

Victor tells Thackeray heâd like to shake whomever dobbed Henri into the police by the hand. Thackeray canât resist telling him it was himâ¦Victorâs got the confession he was looking for. Thackeray is put before Rose and Grove to explain his behaviour. Grove tells him heâs thin ground but he can start to make amends by going to the police station and retracting his statementâ¦Thackeray agrees.

Crabb interrupts, heâs holding the newspaper article written by Frank, and Harry has been accused of profiteering from the war. Plus there are rumours heâs in Germany! Rose insists they wait until heâs back to explain his actions. 

Mardle decides to broach the subject of Florianâs feelings for her. Itâs awkward but Florian tells her that itâs true â he does love her. He kisses herâ¦

Kittyâs read the story and is furious. She confronts Frank in his office â how could he even suspect that Harry Selfridge would EVER do a thing like this. For a clever man, he can be a real foolâ¦.

Mae makes a bold decision and tells Pimble (Amanda Lawrence) that she has to leave Loxley. Mae goes to Rose to warn her that Loxley intends to harm Harry. Rose can only treat her with contempt and tells her never to contact her or Harry again. 

Agnes thanks Victor for helping get Henri free. At Miss Mardleâs house, Mardle hands Agnes a telegram. Agnes fears the worst for her brother Georgeâ¦

Finally, Grove visits Rose at home. Henriâs been cleared of the spying accusation but thereâs more. Henri was accused of theft in New York and skipped the country. Henri is a wanted man.

----------

Glen1 (17-02-2014)

----------


## Perdita

9th March


Episode eight

Harry (Jeremy Piven) arrives back in Britain in a storm of bad publicity â both to do with Germany and Henri Leclair (Gregory Fitoussi).  Rose (Frances OâConnor) is relieved to have him back but is surprised at how affected Harry is by the experience in Germany. She fills him in on everything heâs missedâ¦

Miss Mardle (Amanda Abbington) is worried about Agnes (Aisling Loftus) and the lack of news about George (Calum Callaghan).  Florian (Oliver Farnworth) tries to comfort her; she feels uncomfortable when he tries to broach the subject of his feelings for herâ¦

Harry comes into the store through a crowd of journalists.  He and Crabb (Ron Cook) talk and Harry confides in him about why he went to Germany.  Harryâs risked everything â and for what?  The British Government assured him that theyâd act with utmost discretionâ¦

Lady Mae (Katherine Kelly) and Pimble (Amanda Lawrence) are in Maeâs hotel room â Pimble tells her that Loxleyâs closed her account.  Mae decides to sell her jewels.

Rose has been talking to Delphine (Polly Walker) about Harry being at a low edge â she realises he needs cheering up, some star dust - and she knows some people in town that will do just that. 

Bill Summertime (Jay Villiers) comes into see Harry and Harry gives him the intelligence he gathered and tackles him about how news of his trip leaked and if he could help him with the procurement scandal.   Summertime said itâs not his problem â thatâs Harryâs fight.  Harryâs very much on his own.

Harry talks to his staff to reassure them that the newspaper reports about his part in the Procurement scandal is a bunch of liesâ¦ Harryâs angry with Frank Edwards (Samuel West) whilst Kitty defends herself to Miss Mardle.  He reads out the statement that heâs written to the press but has he persuaded them to trust him?

Grove (Tom Goodman Hill) gives Harry the list of the store men who have died and Harry begins the sad task of writing to their families to express his sorrow. 

Agnes comes to talk to Harry about Henri being held at the American Embassy. Harryâs saddened that Henri never confided in him, that he lied to him.  Agnes makes him see that Henri must be innocent â and suggests that if Harry can help her find Valerie Maurel, that will help Henri out of the hole heâs in. Which gives Harry an ideaâ¦.Summertime can help him. He does owe him a favour, after all. He seeks him out at Delphineâs club, shows him a picture of Valerie and asks him to find her for him.

Franksâ beginning to regret his story about Harry â something about it doesnât smell right and he wants to make amends. His editor isnât interested in the truth and wonât print Harryâs letter to the paper in which he denies the allegations made against him. 

The store is very slowâ¦no one is coming in because of the recent scandal.  Jessie (Sai Bennett) tells Kitty that her father wants her to leave the store as it has such a bad name at the moment. Just at that time, Delphine comes in with her Americansâ¦no less than Mack Sennett (Joseph Beattie), producer and owner of Keystone film studios and Mabel Normand (Andrea Deck), actress and both bona fide Hollywood stars with their entourage. They intend to go on a huge shopping spree. Mack tells Harry that heâs always been an inspiration to him. He gets invited to a party Delphineâs throwing for them both at the club. But before that Delphineâs showing them around every department â Harry thanks her. This is just what he neededâ¦.Delphine is pleased.

Maeâs sold all her jewellery. Pimbleâs nervous â Loxleyâs (Aidan McArdle) tracked Mae down and heâs waiting for her in the lobby. She tells him she wants a divorce â Loxley tries to reason with her. He asks her to come home â itâs unnerving. Once heâs gone, Mae vows to Pimble that sheâll have to destroy him before he destroys her.

Agnes and Mardle speak in private and Agnes confides that sheâs delivering a letter to Henri at the Embassy. She wants him to know that Mr Selfridge hasnât given up on him. 

Henriâs at the American Embassy. Heâs being told in no uncertain terms that heâs in a lot of trouble. If he canât prove his innocence, heâs getting sent back to America to face the music there. Is time running out for Henri? 

At the Selfridge House, Gordonâs looking forward to the party at Delphineâs. Rose isnât feeling great so she thinks sheâll cry off. A visitor is announced: Lady Mae. She wants to make amends. But heâs fed up with it. He dismisses her.

Agnes drops the letter off at the embassy. Henri reads it and it gives him hope. 

Harry and Gordon go to the party. They watch the films and theyâre both in their element! Just what they needed. Itâs The American dream at large. 

Miss Mardle reaches out to Florian to explain why sheâs been so guarded and cold. She admits that sheâs been running away from her feelings â sheâs scared of getting hurt again. 

The party gets wilder â Mabel chats with Gordon and gets him drunk on Tom Collinsâ cocktails! Mack tries to get Harry to come and work in Hollywood. Be his partner! Itâs certainly an attractive proposition for Harry at the moment. Bill Summertime comes in â heâs found Valerie for Harry.

The next day, Gordonâs suffering from an awful hangoverâ¦ Crabb gathers the Head of Departments â they must remain united and loyal to Mr Selfridges. Thackeray tells them that Henri is likely to face charges in America and Kitty betrays the fact that sheâs in cahoots with Frank Edwards â the man who wrote the damning piece. Miss Mardle stands up for her â much to Kittyâs surprise.

Agnes asks Victor whether he thinks that Henri will get sent to America. Victor tells her sheâs done enough for him and Agnes realises she has to let it goâ¦

Valerie and Harry face Henri at the Embassy. Will Valerieâs explanation be enough to help Henri? Yes! Henri will return to the store with Harry and heâs going to stay to help Harry with the store for the next few months. Valerie catches him, tries to apologise â can they start again? Henri says no â the one good thing that has come out of this awful experience is that heâs realised heâs in love with someone elseâ¦

The heads of department gather again. Kitty thanks Miss Mardle for her support. Harry brings Henri back into the store. Agnes is over the moon to have Henri back. Alone in the studio, he thanks her for the letter she wrote to him â it meant everything. He wants to apologise for being such a foolâ¦Agnes has to cut the conversation short, worried about where itâs headed. She reminds him that sheâs engaged â and that Victorâs the man for her. Victor appears to take Agnes out as arranged and Henriâs stymied. 

At home, Harry, Rose and Gordon celebrate Henriâs freedom â Fraser tells Harry he has a visitor â Mack. Heâs on his way back to the States â is Harry sure he doesnât want to come to Hollywood and be his partner? Harryâs flattered but declines â heâs not a movie man, heâs a merchant. He lives and breathes the storeâ¦has Harry finally got his mojo back?

Rose and Harry are in bed â Rose notes that Harry is more upbeat. And heâs got Delphine to thank for reminding him whatâs important in life. He thanks Rose for bringing her into their lives â and we cut out on Rose, genuinely worried.

----------


## Perdita

16th March

Episode nine

We open on Miss Mardle (Amanda Abbington) and Florian Dupont (Oliver Farnworth) in bed togetherâ¦Miss Mardle encourages him to leave her before the house wakes up.

Harry (Jeremy Piven) despairs that heâs still big news in the press.  Heâs got a meeting with his lawyers to try to put a stop to it all. Heâs got Delphine coming in to the store to discuss strategy and wants Rose (Frances OâConnor) to join them.  Rose she has an appointment â but advises him to keep it simple.  Before he heads off, Harry sees a snippet in the paper â seems that Lady Mae has left Loxley. 

Agnes (Aisling Loftus) waits for the postman to see if thereâs any news from George (Calum Callaghan) â nothing.

Florian walks Mardle to work â she gives him a little money to make sure he eats a decent lunch.  He kisses her and Grove witnesses the whole exchange. Mardle sees that he sees.

Jessie (Sai Bennett) tries to hand in her notice to Kitty (Amy Beth Hayes), on her fatherâs orders. Kitty wonât accept it â tells Jessie sheâll try to sort it outâ¦.

Harryâs with Crabb (Ron Cook), Henri (Gregory Fitoussi) and Delphine (Polly Walker) â theyâve got to put their heads together to stem the damage that the scandal is causing them. Delphine has the idea to turn the Palm Court into Delphineâs The Club â to offer people an escape. Crabb is sceptical but Harryâs up for it.  Henriâs got another idea â the journalist Winifred Bonfils Black is in London and sheâd be perfect to write a piece about the store.

Kitty talks to Frank (Samuel West) â sheâs seen that Mae has left Loxley and think it could Maeâs way of telling the world that heâs to blame for the scandal. Frank must investigate it â he owes it to Harry to put it right.  

Frankâs with his editor â he wants to investigate the Loxley story. JAMESON wonât budge â so Frank resigns, Kittyâs words about integrity ringing in his ears. He tries to talk to Harry on the phone but Harry wonât accept the call.

Rose is with her consultant about how tired sheâs been feeling. He wants to examine her more thoroughly.

Grove has summoned Miss Mardle. He gives her a telling off for conduct unbecoming outside the store this morning. He tells her she is being used, humiliated by Florian â sheâs being taken for an old fool! She keeps her dignity and tells him itâs none of her concern. She walks out with her head held high but sheâs desperately hurt.

Harry and Henri meet the formidable Winifred (Sara Stewart)! Sheâs going to look around the store and if she comes across a story, sheâll write about it. Canât promise any more than thatâ¦she certainly doesnât do puff pieces.

Frank talks to Lady Mae (Katherine Kelly) and they discuss how to get to the bottom of the scandal. She tells Frank she overheard Loxley blackmail Egerton months back to get a place on the procurement committeeâ¦Frank should talk to Egerton. 

Henri introduces Winifred to her biggest fan, Thackery (Cal MacAninch). He secretly hopes that she writes about himâ¦. Winifred tells Henri that her readers want to read a story that they can identify with, something or someone inspirational. Henri suggests he introduce her to Agnes Towler.

Delphine and Rose catch up â Delphine wonders if Rose is well? She seems pale. Rose tells her sheâs been diagnosed with chest congestion â Delphine advises her to get out of town for a while. Harry doesnât need anything else to worry about and it will do Rose the world of good. 

Harry has sought Mae out at her hotel. Mae apologises for vouching for Loxley. Initially resistant, Harry softens when he learns that Loxley has been a violent husband. He sympathises and tells her sheâs coming home to stay with he and Rose. No arguments.

Winifred is intoxicated by Agnesâ studio filled with sketches, fabrics and designs â and impressed by Agnesâ ambition and talent. Winifred recognises the close bond that exists between Henri and Agnes and is surprised that Agnes is engaged to be married. They talk about Georgeâ¦she tells Winifred that heâs missing in action but that sheâs sure heâll be back. Henri looks concerned. 

Henri goes to Victor to talk about his concern about Agatha but he only seems to rile him. Whyâs Henri interfering? The tension is palpable and we realise that this is more than just concern about Agnes â these are two men in love with the same woman.

Harry introduces Miss Blenkinsop to Miss Plunkett â sheâs been brought back to help with the heavy workload. Sheâll look after the social diary, Miss Plunkett, business. Weâre really not sure that this is going to work!

Harry and Delphine are in the Palm Court dressed as Delphineâs ahead of the opening. Harryâs pleased with what sheâs done â and Delphine tries to capitalise on it. She suggests that Harry might need a female eye like hers in the store permanently. They could start working together â side by sideâ¦he wonât regret itâ¦

Frank goes to Egerton and asks him outright if heâs been blackmailed by Loxley â Frank wants him behind bars. Egerton denies it. He gives Kitty an update â itâs going to take a few days to get some answers. Which makes Kitty see that sheâll have to sort out the Jessie situation herself.

Winifred says goodbye to Agnes â tells her sheâs surprised that sheâs giving up her brilliant career for marriage. Agnes stands her ground but we wonder if Winifredâs words have touched a nerve.

Mae comes to the store to tackle Delphine as she puts the finishing touches to the Palm Court. Mae tells her that she knows exactly what sheâs up to â get out of town or sheâll tell Rose exactly what Delphine is up to â trying to steal her husband!

Agnes is at home â thereâs a knock at the door. Is it the bad news that Agnes feared it would be? No, itâs George! Heâs come homeâ¦Injured with time off to recuperate. 

The next morning, George eats breakfast with Agnes, Mardle and Florian. Heâs in high spirits â but heâs definitely surprised that Agnes is getting married to Victor. Not what he thought her immediate future heldâ¦but he seems happy enough.

Harry, Rose and Mae at home â they get an unwelcome threatening visit from Loxley. Egertonâs obviously tipped him off. Harry squares up to him â and Loxley backs down. Loxleyâs going to drag Mae through the courts â¦

Mae and Harry vow to work with Frank to bring Loxley down. As Harry turns to go, Mae gives him a warning about Delphine â tells him not to trust her. Sheâs out to destroy him and Roseâ¦

Grove tells the Heads of Department that Doris has had their fourth baby â a baby boy. Mardle looks on. Grove finds her later, she offers her best wishes but makes it clear that she doesnât want to chat further.

Now George is back, Victor seizes the moment â he asks Agnes to marry him sooner rather than later â before George heads back to the frontâ¦the pressure is onâ¦

Delphineâs Palm Court idea has bombed and she goes to Harry and tries to fight her corner. Itâs her last ditch attempt to get Harry on side, in business and personallyâ¦will it work?

Harryâs at home with Rose â the woman he loves the most in the world. She has a surprise for him â all the girls are home!

----------


## Perdita

23rd March


Episode ten

Thereâs an amicably rowdy dinner going on at the Selfridge house with all the family and the new houseguest, Lady Mae (Katherine Kelly), everyone seems to be in high spirits. 

Florian (Oliver Farnworth) wonders what heâs done to Miss Mardle (Amanda Abbington) â she wonât open up to him but she knows that they have no future.  She tells him that sheâs too old for him and that there is no future in their relationship. Florian tells her that he loves her and she canât and wonât decide that for him.

Agnes (Aisling Loftus) and Victor (Trystan Gravelle) walk into work together â theyâre going to tell Harry that theyâre handing in their notice as theyâll be getting married very soon. 

Henriâs (Gregory Fitoussi) has being given the all clear â heâs a free man.  Heâs decided that heâs going to go off and fight for the French army.  Harry understands but is upset.

At the house, Lois (Kika Markham) tries to join Rose (Frances OâConnor) as she walks out for the morning â but Rose states that she has some errands to run and would rather do them alone.

Agnes and Victor hand in their joint notice to Harry â they are both leaving as soon as they are married.  Harry gives them his blessing but he keeps Agnes back for a private word.  Heâs more than happy to let Agnes stay on even if sheâs married. Agnes thanks him â but she wants to give everything to this venture â to marriage and the family business. Harry tells Agnes that Henriâs name is clear and is going to fight in France.

Henri goes to Victor to apologise for over-stepping the mark with his concern for Agnes.  Victor accepts the apology and hopes that Henri will return safe and well from fighting.  Henri makes it clear he wonât be coming back to Selfridges.

Frank Edwards (Samuel West) comes to talk to Harry.  Frank tells Mae and Harry that they need incontrovertible proof that you did not recommend the manufacturers that Loxley (Aidan McArdle) claims Harry has.  Harry remembers the list that he gave Loxley; Maeâs convinced that Loxley will still have it.  If he does, sheâs going to find it.

Rose is at the consultantâs again. Heâs holding her x-ray â he doesnât have good news for her.

George (Calum Callagham) makes a visit to the store and gets a heroâs welcome.  He talks to Harry with Agnes â about war, about things that kept him and the lads going â the parcels from Agnes, reminders of home. And it gives Harry an ideaâ¦he wants Agnes to reflect what George talked about throughout the store: the comforts of home. Agnes gets to workâ¦.

Agnes, Victor, Franco and George gather at the restaurant and George witnesses Agnes trying to be enthusiastic about taking over the business.  Victor picks up on Georgeâs unease but George just shakes it off.

Miss Mardle has taken matters into her own hands and arranged an audition for Florian at the Halle Orchestra in Manchester. Florian is not happy and makes that clear.

Agnes returns to the studio to do some more work and finds Henri packing his things to leave. They talk and Agnes has an idea before they both say good-bye foreverâ¦one last walk in the park like they used to?

Agnes and Henri walk in the moonlight as they share a last conversation  - theyâll never forget each other but things have changedâ¦Henri wishes all Agnesâ dreams come true and they go their separate ways.

Victorâs troubled â he goes to George. Heâs worried about Agnes â will she be happy in the restaurant? George is put on the spot â he tries to reassure Victor but heâs not very convincing.

Florian comes to the store to confront Mardle. Grove witnesses it and realises his harsh words to Mardle might have affected her happiness. He asks to see her alone.

Mr Grove apologises for his harsh words and tells her that he can see that Florian loves her. Miss Mardleâs confidence has been truly rocked though â will Grove be able to persuade her to fight for him?

Lady Mae returns to her old house â she bravely goes to Loxleyâs desk and starts to rifle through. Loxley catches Mae in the act. He assumes sheâs looking for money. They have a heated argument and Mae escapes, warning him to keep an eye on the newspapers.

Mae triumphantly gives Harry the list and tells him to go to the Lords to clear his name.  We follow Harry as he approaches the House of Lords, interrupts the Procurement Committee meeting and comes face to face with Loxley and Egerton. Harry exposes Loxley for the cad he is and declares himself proud to be nothing more than a shopkeeper.

Victor and Henri look at Agnesâ window. Victor bravely asks Henri if heâs in love with Henri â Henri admits he is and then says goodbye. He leaves for France in the morning.

Victor finds Agnes - they need to talk. Will the marriage go ahead as planned?

At the store, all of Harryâs family are present. Frank arrives and slaps down a newspaper in front of Kitty. We follow him to Harry and we see the headline that Harry Selfridge has been exonerated. Harry took on the establishment and won! Harry knows heâs a store man at heart.

Kitty forgives Frank and Frank asks if they can put it all behind them. Kitty keeps her powder dry but will accept an invitation to dinner if asked.

Miss Mardle returns home to find Florian â will she be in time to stop him leaving?

Rose finds Harry before the Thanksgiving dinnerâ¦.they need to talk. What sheâs got to tell him is going to shake the foundations of Harryâs worldâ¦

And Agnes goes to see Henri for one last time.

----------

Glen1 (10-03-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Kara Tointon and Hannah Tointon have joined the cast of ITV's Mr Selfridge.

The real-life sisters will play siblings in the third series of the period drama, which starts filming later this week.

Zoe Wanamaker and Waterloo Road's Leon Ockenden have also signed up to appear in the new series.

Mr Selfridge's third series will be set in 1919, just after the conclusion of World War I.

Wanamaker will play Russian Princess Marie de Bolotoff, while Ockenden will play her son Serge, who is set to marry Harry's (Jeremy Piven) eldest daughter Rosalie (Kara Tointon).

Hollyoaks star Hannah Tointon will play Rosalie's rebellious sister Violette. It will be the first time that the Tointon sisters have acted together on screen.

Sacha Parkinson (Coronation Street) will also star as Kitty Hawkins's ambitious younger sister, while Kelly Adams (Bluestone 42) will play Harry's new love interest Nancy Webb.

Mr Selfridge attracted over 4.5 million viewers for its finale episode in late March.

----------


## Perdita

25th January 2015

Episode 1 

1918 â HARRY and his family are gathered for the funeral of his beloved wife ROSE. As they say their tearful last goodbyes, a grief-stricken HARRY wonders how he will ever get by without her.

Nine months later. HARRY has a wedding to attend! HARRYâs eldest daughter, ROSALIE, is to marry renowned Russian aviator SERGE DE BOLOTOFF. At the church, a thronging crowd has gathered to see the arrival of the guests. At the forefront of the lavish event is Russian Ã©migrÃ© PRINCESS MARIE, the extravagant and glamorous mother of the groom. As AGNES watches on from the pews she is surprised to find HENRI next to her, recently returned from War. She is overcome and they are delighted to be reunited. After a waiting through a long War, they want to be married as soon as possible. 

Whilst CRABB worries about the financial implications of hosting the wedding, the reception gets into full swing on Selfridgeâs Oxford Street Roof Terrace. But SERGE is drunk, flirting with female guests and pressurising HARRY to invest his aerodrome enterprise â which HARRY isnât keen to do. HARRY is worried: is this marriage good for the Selfridge family? 

Meanwhile, we learn that MISS MARDLE is on a special leave of absence from the store after a life-changing event. Head of Cosmetics KITTY EDWARDS and writer FRANK EDWARDS are now happily married, but are stuck KITTYâs younger sister, CONNIE, living with them. Trouble is afoot when HARRYâS nemesis LORD LOXLEY arrives back in town â probing MILES EDGERTON about HARRYâs latest fortunes, debts, credits and business interestsâ¦

VICTOR COLLEANO is now the proud owner of his own nightclub, Colleanoâs, but the right punters arenât coming in. To boot, VICTOR is paying 10% of his takings to INSPECTOR PURKISS in return for the police turning a blind eye to the sale of alcohol out of legal hours. 

At the store, soldiers whoâve returned from war have found their jobs taken by women. Women and men are struggling to cooperate. MR GROVE thinks the women should be let go, but HARRY is insistent they are not; they remind him of ROSE. But GEORGE tells MR GROVE that heâs found it hard to settle since returning from France, and hands in his notice. GEORGE decides to go and work for his old mate VICTOR, where they can look out for each other. 

Rumours of HARRYâs involvement in financing SERGEâs aerodrome have spurred LOXLEY into action. He whisks SERGE away on his wedding morning, introducing himself as a legitimate potential financier for his aerodrome project. Abandoned before her wedding breakfast, an upset ROSALIE comes to the store and tells HARRY, who decides to have them come live with him. He can keep an eye on things that way. PRINCESS MARIE tells Harry she will return to her own flat, but checks into an expensive hotel suite instead - charging it to HARRY. Sheâs homeless, and hiding it.  

Newcomer NANCY WEBB comes to Selfridgeâs and demands a meeting with HARRY. Armed with plans for a housing estate for former War servicemen, NANCY is planning to use the same piece of land in Acton SERGE has earmarked for his aerodrome. She implores HARRY not to buy this land; rumours of his interest are pushing the price up. Sheâs worried sheâll lose her backer, LORD MEADOWES â and leaves HARRY with food for thought. He remembers how ROSE had a similar housing project in Chicagoâ¦ 

HENRI and AGNES finally have their moment of happiness and are wed. But later, HENRI is shocked and shaken by the ghostly apparitions of fellow French soldiers lost in War. AGNES catches a distressed-looking HENRI, who insists nothing is the matter.

Later that night, HARRY finds ROSEâs discarded plans for homes in her studio. With NANCY WEBBâs words in his mind and ROSEâs plans in hand, he heads to the vast expanse of land in Acton where the idea for an entirely new project begins to form. If thereâs anyone who can pull it off, itâs HARRY SELFRIDGE. 

Series overview

Following the ratings success with British, US and international audiences, ten new episodes of ITV Studiosâ lavish period drama Mr Selfridge, starring Emmy award-winning American actor, Jeremy Piven, have been produced by ITV Studios for ITV.

The drama is inspired by the life of charismatic American entrepreneur, Harry Gordon Selfridge, whose business in Londonâs Oxford Street has become a much-loved institution. 

This new series is the third instalment in the fascinating rise and fall of this colourful but troubled man and picks up in 1919 just after the end of World War I.

----------


## Perdita

1st February


Episode 2

Selfridgeâs is hosting the biggest, most exclusive fashion event since the war. MADAME LANVIN is showcasing her new collection at the store, and if all goes well, HARRY could secure an exclusive contract with her.

Meanwhile, HARRY visits NANCY WEBB. He tells her that this project reminds him of one his beloved late wife ROSE once did, and that heâs going to bid for the field. NANCY is thrilled. HARRY instructs MR CRABB to convene a Selfridgeâs Board meeting as soon as possible. If heâs to pursue this charitable housing project, heâll need an interest free loan from the store. But CRABB is privately concerned that a charitable housing project may be a step too farâ¦

MADAME LANVINâS Creative Director, MONSIEUR LONGCHAMP, inspects MR THACKERAYâS fashion displays and is less than impressed. HENRI and AGNES are drafted back early from honeymoon to help, bringing an inevitable clash between THACKERAY and HENRI. When HARRY weighs in, THACKERAY loses control and lambasts HARRY for being distracted and taking his eye off the ball since Mrs Selfridge died. HARRY fires THACKERAY - leaving HENRI and AGNES to pick up the pieces.

The rowdy EX-SERVICEMEN whoâve been hanging around outside the store turn up at VICTORâS club, flogging cut-price cigarettes. VICTOR and GEORGE know them; they were in the same wartime regiment. GEORGE reminds VICTOR that one of them, CHARLIE COPPERSTONE, has always been bad news. VICTOR drives a hard bargain, getting a good deal on the cigarettes â which isnât unnoticed by INSPECTOR PURKISS.

At the Selfridge house, LOIS discovers that PRINCESS MARIE has been lying about her apartment, charging her massive hotel bill to HARRY. PRINCESS MARIE puts another spanner in the works by suggesting that ROSEâS old painting studio be used as an office for SERGE, leaving VIOLETTE horrified. VIOLETTE is feeling suffocated at home, and pleads with HARRY to give her a job at the store â which he refuses. But when VIOLETTE overhears AGNES and HENRI struggling to be ready in time for the Lanvin event, she offers to help out. She has a show-stopping idea that might just impress!

SERGE gives HARRY one last chance to invest in his aviation project, which HARRY declines. When SERGE reveals that LOXLEY is his new investor, HARRY stridently warns SERGE off â but SERGE is stubborn and wonât listen. HARRY is left furious and troubled; he knows LOXLEY can only be bad news.

At the Board meeting, HARRY expects his housing project plans to be rubberstamped - but CRABB makes a surprising intervention. Undeterred, HARRY vows to NANCY that heâll raise the money, come what may, and announces the project to his family as a lasting legacy to their beloved ROSE.

HENRI continues to struggle with his return to normal life after the War, the shadow of which is still cast over MISS MARDLE. After FLORIANâS death at the end of the conflict, MISS MARDLE feels a changed woman. Kindling a new friendship with MR GROVEâS wife and her former Accessories assistant DORIS, MISS MARDLE makes a decision not to return to the store. She canât go backwards â not to Accessories. But when MR GROVE begs her to return as Head of Fashion after THACKERAYâS departure, a gracious MISS MARDLE accepts. A return to the store she knows and loves - but in a new role - could be exactly what she needs.

----------


## parkerman

I love the opening paragraph of this week's Radio Times preview of episode 1: "There are no face-splitting grins from Mr Selfridge as we return for a third series....He's burying his wife Rose in a country churchyard after she died of terminal dreariness." :Lol:

----------


## Perdita

9th February

Episode four:

With news of the massacre in Belgium, men are clamouring to sign up and do their bit for the war effort. None are keener than George Towler (Calum Callaghan).

At the Selfridge house, Rose (Frances OâConnor), Mae (Katherine Kelly) and Delphine (Polly Walker) make last minute plans for the Belgian Chocolate Sale charity event. Itâs to raise funds for the Belgian refugees and Harryâs giving them the Palm Court restaurant to host it in. 

Meanwhile, Henri (Gregory Fitoussi) meets a mysterious man called Webb  (Philip Rosch) and tells him that heâll have his money when he can get it. What is Henri involved in?

Victor (Trystan Gravelle) bats off Uncle Gioâs (Vincenzo Nicoli) concerns about going to fight â will Victor sign up too? Grove (Tom Goodman Hill) and Crabb (Ron Cook) witness a line of men queuing up outside Groveâs office â whatâs the store going to do if thereâs a mass exodus of male workers? They discuss the problem with Harry (Jeremy Piven) who is only too aware of the situation. 

Victor tells Agnes that George is enlisting. Agnes is upset and pleads with George not to go but knows she canât stop him.

In Harryâs office Harry asks Henri to be his Deputy, offering him a lot of money to stay. Henri reluctantly agrees to six months, no more. Harry also insists that Henri live at this house. Itâs an offer Henri canât refuse.

The Chocolate Sale starts! Agnes tries to place some chocolates and a donation tin on one of Thackerayâs fashion counters. When he objects Henri intervenes and insists that he comply. Thackeray wants to know on whose orders? Henriâs â as Deputy, he has that authority. Thackeray backs down but the hostility between the two men is evident.

Monsieur Jean Neuhaus (Anthony Howell), master chocolatier, works his magic on the crowd. Later he talks to chocolate fan Miss Mardle (Amanda Abbington) about the problems facing his countrymen and it forces Mardle to think that she could be doing her part for the war effort too. She wants to help the Belgian refugees in her own way and hatches a planâ¦

Frank (Samuel West) calls in on Kitty (Amy Beth Hayes) and tells her that heâs landed his own newspaper column. He takes the opportunity to call in on Mae and to plump her for information about Loxley (Aidan McArdle) and his role on the Procurement Committee. 

Back at the Loxley house, Pimble (Amanda Lawrence) secretly listens as Loxley meets his boot manufacturers. Maeâs asked her too. His final appointment is with a man that Loxley can strike a deal with â in a strictly confidential manner â and get a back-hander in return.

At the end of the charity event people gather in the Beauty and Accessories department as the Selfridge regiment comes together to enlist. George, Ed (Jonathan Howard), Dave (Daniel Kendrick) and Victor amongst many others queue up to fight for King and Country!

Victorâs all set to sign up when Gabriella (Crystal Leaity) comes into the store and tells him that Uncle Gio is dying... Heâs had a heart attack and his last wish is that Victor stays and looks after the family. Will Victor do as he asks?

Agnes pops in on Victor to see how he is. Victor he wants her to know that if he stays and does as Uncle Gio wished, that doesnât mean heâs a coward. Agnes touches his hand and tells him that sheâd never think that. When Agnes leaves itâs clear for all that Victor is still in love with her.

Agnes has an emotional goodbye with George at home before he heads off to the pub with the boys to celebrate the start of their new adventure. Agnes asks him to promise to come back to her.

----------

TaintedLove (02-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

15th February


Episode 4

HARRY and NANCY bring the injured KITTY to hospital, whilst FRANK rushes to be by her side. Shaken by the eveningâs events, HARRY abandons his theatre plans and takes NANCY to dinner instead. HARRY queries why sheâs not married and NANCY confidently replies that sheâs yet to find the right person. HARRY toasts to friendship but itâs clear that heâs falling under her spell.

Itâs after dark and Colleanoâs is buzzing.  A seductive VIOLETTE makes her move on VICTOR, making it clear that sheâs only after some uncomplicated fun. As things get hot under the collar, GEORGE interrupts and VICTOR: if he plays with fire he might get burntâ¦

Recuperating at home, KITTY struggles to relay the detail of her attack to INSPECTOR JOHNSON, and FRANKâS horror is evident when he realises that the attackers must have been the ex-servicemen who were drinking with him immediately prior to the attack. In a terrible dilemma, FRANK canât bring himself to say anything. In a limp attempt to quell any future comeback against himself, he warns KITTY that she needs to be careful seeking justice; the issues surrounding ex-servicemen is political hot potato in the press at the moment. But KITTY insists that her assailants are going to pay for what theyâve done. 

A lonely and tortured HENRI arrives outside HARRYâS house to apologise for destroying window display. HENRI admits that he doesnât trust himself anymore and even AGNES is scared of him. HARRY realises the extent of HENRIâS survivorsâguilt and post-traumatic stress disorder, imploring him to confide in AGNES.

Routinely investigating KITTYâs attack, the police pay VICTOR a visit and he defends his innocence. However, he is left on the back-foot when ELSA reveals that they might be culpable: she served some ex-servicemen drink out of hoursâ¦with FRANK. VICTOR pays a house call to FRANK and KITTY, where FRANK is forced to admit his very accidental complicity in his own wifeâs attack. KITTY is appalled. Later, KITTY successfully identifies her attackers. They are arrested and put behind bars, but KITTY still struggles to forgive FRANK. 

AGNES seeks out HENRI. At first he resists her help, but she makes a passionate plea for their love and marriage. They canât go on like this. Paying a visit to HARRY, AGNES thanks him for his help but she tells him that she needs to look after HENRI away from the store: theyâre to leave London. Itâs the only way to help HENRI get better. HARRY understands the decision, but is deeply saddened to lose them both.  

At the store, security is tightened following KITTYâs attack. MARDLE is surprised that GROVE didnât know about DORISâ incident with the man who harassed her in-store - but is left gobsmacked when DORIS storms in and tells MARDLE to keep her nose out of her marriage! VICTOR also gets a surprise visit from an angry PURKISS. After his shave with the law, VICTOR wants to go clean, turn over a new leaf â but PURKISS isnât going to be so easy to shake offâ¦

HARRY, GEORGE and MARDLE bid a tearful farewell to HENRI and AGNES. Without two of his closest allies, and feeling lonely, HARRY makes a decision. He goes to NANCY in a pique of passion, telling her he wants her and no one else. NANCY attempts to resist, but canât. She lets herself go, and gives in to his passionate embrace.

----------

TaintedLove (02-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

22nd February


Episode 5

HARRY and NANCY are enjoying the passion of their romance, having been together secretly for a while now. But as always, HARRY has business to attend to. HARRY announces that Selfridgeâs is on the look out for two new staff members: a Store Deputy and Head of Display. 

The shop floor is rife with gossip about who will apply. HARRY is keen for GORDON to step up but GORDON is reticent; after the disaster with the fashion event heâs not sure heâs ready. MISS MARDLE discusses the role of Deputy Manager with GROVE, who dismisses the suggestion that she should apply. He is typically old-fashioned, implying that it isnât a suitable job for a woman. GROVE is keen on the job for himself, and is so pompous that MISS MARDLE decides to throw her hat into the ring! Eventually, GRACE makes GORDON realise that heâs up to the job, as sparks start to fly between them. 

VIOLETTE sneaks out to Colleanoâs but is put out when sheâs refused champagne â no more drinks after 9.30pm. VICTOR is operating exactly within the law, but perturbed by the sight of PURKISS who is taking in all the action â waiting for VICTOR to slip upâ¦

When a prominent and unfavourable article about KITTY appears in the papers - implying that she deserved the attack on her â KITTY is left distraught. HARRY supports KITTY and mounts a public relations fight-back, writing an open letter in her defence. But KITTY and HARRY face a backlash: KITTY starts receiving hate mail, whilst HARRY is pitted against former-servicemen and labelled unpatriotic. 

Elsewhere, LOIS surprises PRINCESS MARIE at her hotel, revealing she knows all about MARIEâS debts. MARIE is forced to come clean, leaving LOIS with a decision on her hands. And MISS MARDLE has a meeting with DORIS where she learns something very surprising indeed!

HARRY continues to fight back, publicly launching the Selfridge Estate in store, with NANCY by his side. He wants the world to know that he is not âanti-servicemenâ or unpatriotic as dubbed in the press â he uses the Selfridge Estate to prove that. Designed to help meet the massive national housing shortage, the houses are to be built and sold at cost, and are specifically for former servicemen and their families. 

But trouble lies ahead. LOXLEY is busy rehabilitating his reputation so he can begin to trade in the City. He pits himself against HARRY by setting up his own rival charitable enterprise for former servicemen. LOXLEY is campaigning for a return to the pre-war status quo; he is conservative whilst HARRY is progressive. 

As things heat up between VIOLETTE and VICTOR, the club is thrown into chaos when PURKISS makes a move against VICTOR, raiding the club and arresting everyone in it â including VIOLETTE SELFRIDGE.

----------


## Perdita

1st March 2015


Episode 6

HARRY places VIOLETTE under house arrest after the police raid at Colleanoâs. In an attempt to keep her out of trouble, he persuades her to help NANCY with plans for the Selfridge Estate. Under pressure to deposit funds for work on the Estate to progress, HARRY is forced to sell 5% of his shareholding in Selfridgeâs. A worried CRABB flags that he will no longer own the majority stake in the store, but HARRY is adamant - as a family the Selfridges will still hold the majority.  

A nervous GORDON prepares for his first day as Deputy Manager. GROVE is delighted when GORDON is besieged by warring women on the store floor, but GORDON manages to avert crisis! He introduces his first appointment: a new Head of Display, MONSIEUR LONGCHAMP - formerly MADAME LAVINâs Creative Director. GORDON is quite taken with LONGCHAMP, and under his direction, GORDON unwittingly commissions an incredibly racy shop window display that might bring the storeâs reputation into disreputeâ¦ 

Desperate to reopen the club, VICTOR is backed into a corner by PURKISS who demands more money than VICTOR can afford.  But when VICTOR is offered a way out by gangland boss MICHAEL REGAN, VICTOR is reluctant to do anymore dodgy deals. REGAN is offering VICTOR protection from PURKISS in return for some gambling on the side and a dedicated roulette table in the club â from which heâll take a cut. We sense VICTOR could be doing a deal with the devil, but with PURKISS on his back, he has little choice. VICTOR accepts REGANâS offer: Colleanoâs is back in business. For now. 

VIOLETTEâS fundraising party for the Selfridge Estate is a massive success but HARRYâS words of warning about her dalliances with men fall on deaf ears and she sneaks out to Colleanoâs. As passion and lust overcomes them, VICTOR and VIOLETTE take their relationship to a new level of intimacy. 

Heading home from work, KITTY is shaken when she bumps into her attacker CHARLIE COPPERSTONE and turns to a passing GEORGE for comfort. Shocked and angry that her attacker is back on the streets thanks to LORD LOXLEYâS new charitable foundation, KITTY wants justice more than ever. However, FRANK advises KITTY to drop the charges; he fears KITTYâS name will be dragged through the mud again. Unwilling to back down, KITTY enlists GEORGEâs help in tracking down CHARLIE and SILAS to put an end to all of this once and for all. 

HARRY tells NANCY that the money she needs for the Estate will be deposited the next day. NANCY is a torn woman, wrestling with her conscience and her growing feelings for HARRY. She suggests to her brother GUS that they take the money and run now.  Unwilling to bail on the con prematurely - when heâs certain that they can quadruple their money - GUS demands they sit it out and accuses NANCY of losing her nerve. She accepts the challenge: theyâll see it through to the end. NANCY continues with the con. 

Whilst GROVE is preoccupied with GORDONâS recent appointment, a worried DORIS turns to MARDLE for advice on a deeply personal matter. MARDLE is only too glad to help, but in doing so sparks an unexpected chain of events. 

Series overview

Following the ratings success with British, US and international audiences, ten new episodes of ITV Studiosâ lavish period drama Mr Selfridge, starring Emmy award-winning American actor, Jeremy Piven, have been produced by ITV Studios for ITV.

The drama is inspired by the life of charismatic American entrepreneur, Harry Gordon Selfridge, whose business in Londonâs Oxford Street has become a much-loved institution. 

This new series is the third instalment in the fascinating rise and fall of this colourful but troubled man and picks up in 1919 just after the end of World War I.

----------


## Perdita

8th March


Episode 7

HARRY offers his support when a situation sends ripples through the Selfridgeâs staff and MARDLE attempts to maintain composure but struggles with the weight of her secret...

REGAN pays VICTOR a visit to check that business is running to plan. GEORGE makes it clear that he disapproves of the illegal backstage gambling, but VICTOR steps in to smooth things over. REGAN reminds them both that without him, Colleanoâs wouldnât be opening its doors at all - and itâs doing well for them too. VICTORâs even bought a new motorcar, and it isnât long before he whisks VIOLETTE off in it for a romantic trip to the coast. 

Galvanised to grab life by the horns, HARRY decides to take NANCY out. Heâs reaching out for someone close to him. In the dead of night, HARRY takes NANCY to a deserted Selfridgeâs and gifts her with an expensive bottle of perfume. They drink champagne in the moonlight at the Palm Court. NANCY allows herself to enjoy the romance, but is shocked when HARRY confides that heâs no longer the outright owner of Selfridgeâs, having sold a 5% share to raise funds for the Selfridge Estate. A perturbed NANCY tells HARRY he shouldnât have compromised the store, but he is adamant he made the right decision: heâs fully committed to her and to the Estate. The enormity of the con starts to dawn on NANCY, as she begins to understand the consequences it might have for HARRY â not just for him, but for the store too. However, her brother GUS worries sheâs become too involved with HARRY, and they agree she should take a step backâ¦

At a Selfridgeâs shareholdersâ meeting, HARRY has the wind knocked out of his sails when LORD LOXLEY gate-crashes the meeting, announcing that heâs acquired a 7% stake in Selfridgeâs â enough to give him a seat on the board. LOXLEY bought the 5% that HARRY sold, and an extra 2% offloaded by SERGE without HARRYâs knowledge. HARRY finds himself on the back foot in front of the shareholders, and is forced to restore confidence: spontaneously guaranteeing a return of no less than 10% over the next three months. CRABB goes into a spin - itâs incredibly ambitious and heâs anxious that they wonât be able to deliver. 

Trouble brews at Colleanoâs when a man is found collapsed from an overdose. VICTOR handles the situation well enough, but itâs a close shave and it all unfolds in front of VIOLETTE. All this forces VICTOR into a reality-check: heâs involved with some nasty people, and he wants to protect VIOLETTE from this murky world. He finishes their romance, leaving her devastated. 

Meanwhile, MARDLE buckles under the weight of her guilt, confiding in CRABB.  CRABB urges her to unburden herself - and she does but to devastating consequences.

----------


## Perdita

15th March


Episode 8

To celebrate the signing of the landmark Treaty of Versailles, HARRY consults his newly appointed Head of Press and Print on a way to mark this moment in store. His new appointee is none other than old friend FRANK EDWARDS, whoâs been out of work since his book deal was dropped. Together, they come up with a celebratory âBritain at Playâ promotion in store â the first time in five years the country can really let its hair down. This is the first part of Harryâs strategy to drive a return for the shareholders: a true Selfridgeâs spectacle to put the store back on the map again. 

HARRY is totally thrown when NANCY suddenly announces that they should keep their relationship purely professional, at least until the Selfridge Estate is finished. HARRY is hurt and confused, but is forced to accept her decision. In fact, itâs GUS driving this â heâs worried sheâs too close to HARRY and to her mark. We sense that NANCY has done something that in her heart she doesnât want to doâ¦

Now back at work, GROVE is keen to carry on as normal. CRABB pops in to enquire after the children, and it becomes clear that young ERNEST is still in the care of MISS MARDLE. GROVE refuses to discuss the matter further. In fact, MARDLEâs tenant GEORGE is busy looking after ERNEST whilst MARDLE is at work. Meanwhile, GORDON and GRACE â who have been seeing each other - share a romantic kiss in the store cupboard. But, to their horror - they are caught in the act by MR CRABB! And he is just as horrified!  

Colleanoâs is in full swing, but the mood is broken when a fight breaks out between REGANâS men. ELSA urges VICTOR to stand up to REGAN, and she suggests a new way of doing things. She has an idea: that they avoid all this trouble by re-launching Colleanoâs as a private club for VIPs and high-rollers â and they can make some real money. VICTOR presents the idea to REGAN, who tentatively agreesâ¦but on VICTORâs head be it. 

MARDLE attempts to make amends with GROVE, but he remains stubborn and impenetrable. Eventually, GEORGE is forced to go to GROVE. GEORGE appeals to GROVE, man-to-man, as someone who grew up without a proper father. He emotionally implores GROVE to rethink his feelings towards ERNEST. GROVE is left humbled and takes ERNEST back, but he still hasnât forgiven MARDLEâ¦

French count JACQUES DE SIBOUR is in town, and takes a keen interest in VIOLETTE, who is still down after her romance with VICTOR came to a halt. And CONNIE is surprised when she stops by MARDLEâS house and is welcomed by GEORGE â and they properly notice each other for the first time. Sadly, things take a bad turn for GORDON and GRACE; she comes to the conclusion that theyâre from different worlds and that thereâs no way a relationship between them could ever work. She ends things between them, leaving GORDON reeling.  

HARRY realises that he doesnât want to let NANCY slip through his fingers. Arriving unannounced at her house and in a dramatic display of his commitment, HARRY proposes. He wants NANCY to be the new Mrs Selfridge.

----------

Glen1 (04-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

22nd March


Episode 9

NANCY has kept her engagement to HARRY a secret from GUS, and doesnât wear her engagement ring around him â all the while convincing HARRY to keep the engagement under wraps for now. Meanwhile, HARRY remains under pressure to boost shareholder profits, executing the second part of his strategy: an enormous flash sale - the biggest London has ever seen. 

When a surprise delivery from the Russian Embassy arrives at the Selfridge house, PRINCESS MARIE is moved and ecstatic to find her precious family jewels secreted away inside. Now a woman of means, MARIE can pay her debts and help finance SERGEâS business plans. Theyâre finally in charge of their own destiny!

The Selfridgeâs Sale begins and both HARRY and CRABB are pleased to see hordes of customers on the shop floor. The staff are working flat out! However, the aggressive nature of the Sale gets department store competitors riled up â and a backlash from some quarters who brand the Sale âun public-spiritedâ and âimmoralâ as Selfridgeâs advertising seemingly encourages people to spend, spend, spend! As things heat up, the store is forced to hire a new Head of Security in the form of GEORGE TOWLER, who makes a welcome return to the store. 

GUS finds NANCYâs ring at home, and knows instantly sheâs been lying to him. Desperate for money, he sells her ring at a jewellery shop â but is seen on his way out by PRINCESS MARIE, who recognises him as the architect of the Selfridge Estate. When MARIE hears him being called by a different name, her interest is piqued. Making a visit to the alleged architectâs offices of âMr Gerrardâ â she finds it all boarded up. She knows something is amissâ¦

Whilst GRACE and GORDON try to get back on track, JACQUES makes a case to VIOLETTE as to why they could be a âgood matchâ â giving VIOLETTE food for thought. And as GROVE negotiates the idea of letting BILLY see ERNEST, he and MISS MARDLE come to blows, again. This time sheâs at the end of her tether and decides once and for all that enough is enough. MARDLE is fed up with being GROVEâs emotional punch bag - and puts her house up for sale. She plans to leave Selfridgeâs, London and MR GROVE for good. 

Horrified that GUS sold her engagement ring and shaken by the close shave with PRINCESS MARIE - NANCY confronts GUS. He attacks her for lying to him about HARRY. NANCY finally confesses that she truly loves HARRY. She thinks that she and GUS can have their cake and eat it: they can make the Estate and build the houses, for real. She wants to become Mrs Selfridge. GUS can flee to America and live a good life there, funded by her in her new position as HARRYâs wife. GUS is gobsmacked that NANCY has really fallen for HARRY. 

Piggybacking on the controversial press for the Selfridgeâs Sale, and angered by news that MAE is to re-marry, LOXLEY agitates against HARRY and manipulates the other board members into action. They demand an emergency board meeting, and HARRY has no choice but to agree. But HARRY is one-step ahead of LOXLEY: knowing they mean to oust him â HARRY wriggles out of the meeting using a little-known clause of postponement. He needs time to get proper figures from the Sale in; itâs all been a massive gamble. However, HARRYâs nimble move infuriates the board, leaving LOXLEY to hammer home his point â HARRY SELFRIDGE must go. Itâs a matter of time before they move against him.

----------


## Perdita

ITV commissions the fourth series of Mr Selfridge from ITV Studios starring Jeremy Piven and Katherine Kelly

Ten new episodes of ITV Studiosâ lavish period drama, Mr Selfridge, starring Emmy award-winning American actor, Jeremy Piven, have been commissioned by ITV.

Jeremy Piven (Entourage) will reprise his role as the colourful but deeply troubled Harry Selfridge and ITV is pleased to confirm that Katherine Kelly (Coronation Street) is set to return as the alluring socialite, Lady Mae Loxley. 

Series regulars Tom Goodman-Hill, Ron Cook, Amanda Abbington, Amy Beth Hayes and Trystan Gravelle, Sacha Parkinson & Samuel West also return to tell the next chapter in the stories of their much loved characters.

The series will also feature a major new character played by Line of Dutyâs Sacha Dhawan and two new guest roles for newcomers Lottie Tolhurst and Mimi Ndiweni.

*******

The drama is inspired by the turbulent life of charismatic American retail entrepreneur, Harry Gordon Selfridge. This fourth series focuses on his dramatic fall as he loses hold on the empire and social status that he worked so hard to create.

Helen Raynor (Baker Boys, Doctor Who) is the lead writer working alongside Kate OâRiordan (The Bad Motherâs Handbook, The Kindness of Strangers), James Payne, Matt Jones, Hamish Wright and new writer Ben Morris.

Lindy Woodhead, author of Shopping, Seduction and Mr Selfridge, the book that inspired the series, continues in her role as advisor on retail history.

Filming will take place on location in Greater London on the lavish replica of the Selfridgeâs shop floor that is housed in a former carpet warehouse in North West London.

Dominic Barlow (The Mill, The Crash, Garrowâs Law) will return as Series Producer and ITV Studiosâ Kate Lewis (Lightfields, Vera, Marchlands) will executive produce alongside the lead writer, Helen Raynor. Rebecca Eaton executive produces for WGBH.

The new series has been commissioned for ITV by Director of Drama Steve November and Controller of Drama Victoria Fea.

âWeâre delighted to commission a fourth series of Mr Selfridge,â said Steve.  âItâs so pleasing to see the audience take the characters and storylines into their hearts.  Weâre looking forward to seeing Jeremy reprise his role as the visionary yet deeply troubled Harry alongside simply stunning production valuesâ.

Kate Lewis, executive producer for ITV Studios said:  âWeâre delighted to be embarking on production of the fourth series of Mr Selfridge and  thrilled to be welcoming back Katherine Kelly along with introducing some talented new faces. This series marks a dramatic turn in fortunes for Harry as he loses grip on his empire.  Itâs a bit of a game changer for all the characters in the series.â

Mr Selfridge is distributed internationally by ITV Studios Global Entertainment and has now been sold to over 150 countries.  The third series will have its US premiere on Sunday 29 March, on MASTERPIECE on PBS.

----------


## alan45

Episode: 
1 of 10 Series 4

Fri 08 Jan 2016
9.00pm - 10.00pm 

Episode 1

We open in 1928, nine years after season three, we find Harry Selfridge at the pinnacle of his power and public celebrity â a retail giant at the heart of the roaring twenties. A man-about-town in London and often gambling glamorously abroad, rumours of Harryâs latest fling light up the social circuit at Victor Colleanoâs new nightspot, which is bigger and more decadent than ever. 

This is a time of rapid change and progress. A time where nothing and nobody wants to stand still and contemplate. Fashions and musical tastes are evolving. It is a new and modern world with the crackle of radio and exciting new technologies. The mood of London is distinctly âmodernâ. 

At home, Rosalie now has a daughter, Tatiana, the apple of Harryâs eye. Harryâs mother Lois is as stoic and supportive as ever. The lively Violette now lives in Paris. 

In store, Harry is set to unveil a new monument at the front of the store, the âQueen of Timeâ, an ornate and specially commissioned clock. New Head of Display Freddy Lyons is arranging the big unveiling, and Harry is optimistic about the positive, lasting legacy it represents. 

Mr Grove celebrates his birthday with best friend and colleague Mr Crabb, whilst Miss Mardleâs mysterious absence has clearly left a big hole in Groveâs life. We meet Groveâs eldest daughter, Meryl, who is now nineteen. Vivacious and spirited, Meryl desperately wants to work at Selfridgeâs â but Grove isnât so sure itâs a good idea. 

Store favourite Kitty Edwards is keen to show off her and Frankâs luxurious new abode â theyâve gone up in the world, again! She invites sister Connie and George for dinner. We discover that they are now married and divulge some news that gives Kitty some serious food for thought. 

Harryâs son and heir to the Selfridge Empire, Gordon, is now happily married to Grace â with two young sons. We sense that a cool distance between father and son who now runs a slew of provincial department stores owned by Selfridgeâs outside of London. Gordon is irked when Harry stands him up for a routine meeting, but itâs for a very good reasonâ¦because Harry unexpectedly receives a very special visitor - Mae. Sheâs back! 

But Mae has returned to London hurt and humiliated. She reveals that her husband has left her for a younger woman. Her marriage is over. Ever loyal, Harry resolves to help Mae like she helped him when he first came to London. But does she really want to start afresh in London? 

Later, at Colleanoâs, Harry and Mae are among the privileged crowd that gathers to watch the spectacle: an exhibition-boxing match between an American and a British champion. Harry meets the man Victor arranged it all with, Jimmy Dillon. A sharp and confident entrepreneur, Jimmy takes a fancy to Mae but gets off on the wrong foot with a slightly defensive Harry. Meanwhile, Harryâs head is turned by the presence of stunning stage sirens the Dolly sisters, Jenny and Rosie â who clearly have their sights set on Harry.

On the day of the unveiling of the âQueen of Timeâ, Harry is unnerved to discover that powerful newspaper magnate Lord Wynnstay might be sitting on some uncomfortable stories about his family - which spells trouble ahead. Outside Selfridgeâs, a band plays and the traffic stops for the grand unveiling, but a shocking incident occurs.

----------


## alan45

Episode: 2 of 10

Fri 15 Jan 2016

9.00pm - 10.00pm
Episode 2

After the accident at the Queen of Time unveiling, a frustrated Harry is being forced to recuperate under his mother Loisâ caring, but watchful eye. 

It doesnât take long before Harryâs absence is noted in the press, and when Gordon talks with a journalist, he unwittingly sparks sensationalist tabloid headlines about Harryâs advancing age. This stokes tension between Gordon and Harry, who becomes determined to prove that he is not over the hill yet.  

The formidable Mae has started work at the store, and is hiring for her new in-store âready to wearâ collection. Interviewing new machinists, one candidate catches her eye â Tilly Brockless. The young and black Tilly stands out from the crowd, especially when Mae spots her chic custom-made dress. Without references, Mae hires Tilly but Grove isnât keen. 

Keen to quash any retirement rumours, Harry returns to the store with his eyes on the future. He opens a new, cutting-edge Technology Department. The Ground Floor is soon a hive of activity, with vacuum cleaners buzzing, hair-dryers whirring â the public marveling at domestic, technological wonders of the future. 

Maeâs delighted to have Harry back, but is very unimpressed when he insists that the infamous Dolly Sisters model her new collection. Mae is proved right to be wary as chaos ensues.

The news that Connie is pregnant is out, which prompts soul-searching for Kitty. Having chosen not to become a mother â a very unconventional, modern choice for 1928 â she turns to husband Frank for support. 

Mysterious entrepreneur Jimmy Dillon starts to make his mark. His easy charm, business success and youthful confidence catch Harryâs attention. Harry sees himself in Jimmy, and we sense this is a start of a deepening friendship between them.

----------


## Perdita

3 of 10 , Fri 22 Jan 2016,  9.00 pm  - 10.00 pm 


Despite his loss, Harry is pretending that itâs business as usual. His spirited daughter Violette has returned from life in Paris, and together with Rosaline they implore Harry to stop burying his head in the sand â but Harry is happy to be distracted, particularly by new belle Rosie Dolly.  

Meanwhile, Jimmy saves an ailing theatre from bankruptcy by creating an innovative business model â a lucrative shareholding Trust â and HARRY is enamoured. It isnât long before they start working on a similar model for Selfridgeâs Provincial Stores â The Selfridge Trust. Cautious Gordon is aghast when Harry shakes on the risky deal to make masses of extra cash for the Selfridge Group as a whole.

Grove teases Meryl about being relegated to the stockroom, but heâs soon red-faced himself when he stumbles down the stairs at home. As Groveâs discomfort grows, Crabb intervenes and Grove is forced to rest at home. Spending quality time with his family, GROVE seriously considers retirement â and even buys the family their very first motorcar! But it isnât long before Grove is forced to re-think his plans for a leisurely retirement.

Cosmetics icon and business giant Elizabeth Arden is opening an historic concession in Selfridgeâs, and Kitty is nervous to meet her role model. Kitty is inspired by Elizabeth Ardenâs fearless approach to business and her outstanding accomplishments. However, it isnât long before Kitty gets a thought-provoking glimpse into the dark side of her success. When Elizabeth Arden makes Kitty an unexpected proposition, she is left with a tricky dilemma.  

The Selfridge Trust is launched with typical Selfridge fanfare and celebration. But Selfridge Family tensions simmer when Rosie Dolly and Violette have a run-in: Violette is appalled by her fatherâs choice of âfemale companyâ - and also by the way Harry has sidelined Gordon in favour of Jimmy. Announcing that she will return to Paris, Gordon berates Harry for driving Violette away and effectively pulling the family apart. The financial stakes are high for The Selfridge Trust: if all goes to plan theyâll be as richer than ever, but if it goes wrong â they could lose everything.

----------

Glen1 (04-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Episode 4/10, 

29th January 2016, 9.00pm -10.00pm

After the huge monetary success of The Selfridge Trust, Harry has whisked a large group of journalists to Biarritz, France to make an important announcement. Harry reveals that The Selfridge Group has expanded: they have purchased a raft of new department stores across London and Great Britain. Accompanied by Mae, Jimmy, Frank and the Dolly Sisters too, itâs an all-expenses paid trip designed to lavish the press with love. Itâs a typical roaring twenties affair where sheer excess, glittering gambling and decadent luxury is the order of the day â and night! 

Back in London, Gordon is holding the fort and feeling left out. The store staff are preparing for a special visit from writer AA Milne, who is set to give a reading of his latest Winnie the Pooh in the Palm Court, which has been transformed into the Hundred Acre Wood.  

Tilly makes Meryl realise the error of her ways - winning Meryl her place back in Fashion. Despite his recent news, Grove is determined to continue with life as normal. Crabb just canât seem to get through to him, and feels he has no choice but to do something that that will leave the Grove family reeling. 

In Biarritz, the Dolly Sisters have a wonderful time racking up a giant bill for Harry to pay. Mae and Jimmy enjoy reveling as the new twosome on the social scene, whilst Frank is forced to work hard to keep the journalists happy. But mischievous hack Flic soon catches his eye â and as the party wears on â things get headier and slightly out of controlâ¦  

Harry and his entourage run into the Whiteley Brothers, owners of the Whiteleyâs department store in London. Boisterous and arrogant â the brothers pick a fight with Jimmy over his mixed-race heritage, which provokes a nasty scene. The Dolly Sisters vie for Harryâs attention, getting themselves get into an ugly fight. Harry and Mae sneak away from all the goings on for a heart to heart. 

The next morning, Frank realises heâs made a big mistake. Upon his return, Frank stuns Kitty with a suggestion that knocks her for six. 

Harryâs gaming agent, DâAncona visits Victor and voices his frustration about Harry â who owes him a lot of money. Victor persuades Harry that DâAncona isnât a man to trifle with, and Harry plans to pay off his debts. 

But things go awry for Harry when heâs tempted to invest in a new silent movie starring the Dolly Sisters - using the money he intended for DâAncona. Then when a tabloid scandal breaks, throwing the Selfridge family uncomfortably into the spotlight, Harry is distracted and forgets abut his meeting with DâAncona, who isnât happy to be stood up.

----------


## Perdita

5/10

5 February 2016, 9.0pm0 - 10.00pm, ITV

The ground floor of Selfridgeâs has been transformed into a backdrop for filming a silent movie, Double Trouble, starring the Dolly Sisters and famous actor Bumby Wallace.

Harry is delighted to be doing what he does best: causing ripples of excitement throughout London as the public gathers to watch. Young Meryl even has a small part in the movie, and Grove is proud as punch. But the movieâs director is tearing his hair out due to the Dolly Sistersâ diva-like behaviour, which Harry has to manage hands-on. The Dolly Sisters keep causing delays in filming â delays that cost Harry money.  

Harry has a lot on his plate. An impatient Dâancona surprises Harry in store, unhappy that he was stood up and that Harry canât pay him because he decided to finance Double Trouble instead. The two men lock horns as Dâancona offers a bullish final request for what heâs owed. 

Further, after the tabloid scandal, a hubristic Harry plays hardball with Lord Wynnstay. He sends Frank to lever Wynnstay into printing a retraction, threatening to withdraw all Selfridgeâs advertising from Wynnstayâs newspapers if he doesnât comply. Media magnate Wynnstay agrees to print the retraction, but doesnât like his hand to be forced â so he soon mobilises troublesome journalist Flic.

After Miss Mardleâs return, she and Grove grapple with weighty issues from their past and emotions run high. Meanwhile, Kitty is struggling to get her head around Frankâs sudden desire to start a family when she gets an ultimate deadline from Elizabeth Arden. Seeking advice from George, she is forced to make a life-changing decision.

As Harry plans a fabulous wrap party to celebrate the end of filming Double Trouble, the glow of Rosie Dolly dramatically fades. Harry finally begins to see the light â that the Dolly Sisters been taking him for a ride â and he seeks solace in Maeâs sensible counsel and warm friendship.

----------


## Perdita

12 February, 9.00 -10.00pm ITV


Episode 6

Everyone is reeling from the assault on the store, especially Harry. DâAncona  continues to pile on the pressure: Harry must pay his debts within days or else suffer more consequences. Harry doesnât know what to do. 

Mr Grove and Miss Mardle are planning their very special forthcoming event, whilst Mr Grove asks an honorable favour of Mr Crabb. Meryl enlists Tillyâs help for a very important task, fuelling Miss Ellis' ire.  Mr Grove tells Harry his secret, which leaves Harry shocked and upset. 

Lord Wynnstayâs newspaper, The London Herald, publishes a speculative gossip article that blames the assault for the store on Harryâs debts. Harry is furious â and cancels the storeâs advertising contracts in retaliation. Itâs a big financial blow to Lord Wynnstay, who decides to fight fire with fire. 

A humbled Harry admits to Jimmy that heâs essentially broke. A kind and supportive Jimmy explores Harryâs options, concluding that the best solution is to sell the most valuable Provincial Stores, which are all run by Gordon. Their property value alone will wipe out Harryâs debts. However, Harry declines, knowing itâll make the gulf between him and Gordon even wider. 

Maeâs busy coordinating a photographic shoot for her new fashion brochure. With Rosalie and Tatiana modelling, Mae also ropes Victor into helping. As Victor and Mae reminisce about their lusty affair in days gone by, Mae finds Jimmy increasingly difficult and demanding. 

Kittyâs heartbreak continues as she wrestles with how to handle Frank. When George steps in to try and help matters, Connie isnât too happy. As the damage to Kitty and Frankâs marriage seems irreparable, Frank resigns himself to let Kitty go for good. 

The Dolly Sisters are surprised to have their in-store credit cut off and dispute it with Harry. For once, Harry doesnât bend to their charms. Meanwhile, the fuss surrounding Harryâs financial position spurs an ominous Mr Keen to visit Gordon, where he voices concerns about Harryâs leadership. Gordon is left worried that his father is in very serious troubleâ¦

When DâAnconaâs deadline passes, Harry experiences one last humiliating scrape - and is forced to sell the most valuable Provincial Stores in order to pay DâAncona. Gordon is left stupefied to find out his fatherâs true precarious financial position, yet is sympathetic and stands by his father. Harry promises Rosalie and Gordon they are his priority from now on, and is eager for redemption.

----------


## Perdita

Episode 7/10

19th Feb, 9.00pm - 10.00pm, ITV

After a tumultuous period, Harry is determined to get his life and the store back on track. Selfridgeâs has returned to doing what it does best: a classic store wide âSummer Promotionâ. Gordon and Harry are really enjoying working together again, and between them they see off threats from Lord Wynnstay and an ominous Mr Keen.

Vibrant and colourful, the store looks fabulous. Maeâs new ready-to-wear Summer Collection is a runaway success. However, underneath it all, Mae is torn apart by grief and shock. Meanwhile, unbeknownst to all, Jimmy is ridden with aching paranoia and searing guilt for his reckless actions. Heâs been staying with his mother in hiding, but she encourages him to return to London: to stay close to powerful allies like Harry Selfridge - to hide in plain sight. 

Kittyâs time at Selfridgeâs comes to a poignant end. As she bids emotional farewells, Frank makes a final heartfelt plea for their love, begging for a new start together â but will Kitty agree?  

When Grove returns to work after a break away, Meryl enlists his help after discovering that Tilly is shouldering an unfair workload in the machine room. Grove  investigates, but the end result isnât good for Tilly when we find out that sheâs hiding something. 

Jimmy comes back to London with a bold and exciting business proposition for Harry. Whiteleyâs, the iconic London department store in Bayswater, is for sale. Jimmy wants to go in with Harry and Gordon as an equal business partner. As Jimmy pitches to Harry, he relentlessly romanticises the purchase â pointing out that Whiteleyâs is a London landmark â and that with both stores together Harry would own over a mile of window frontage in London. If anyone can turn Whiteleyâs around, Harry can. Harry and Gordon consider it together. Itâs a massive project, but the rewards could be huge. Itâs the biggest gamble of Harry life; everything is on the line. 

_ITV_

----------


## Perdita

8/10

26th February 2016

ITV


Episode 8

Harry, Gordon and Jimmy are working hard before the purchase of Whiteleyâs is announced to the world. They are tense with anticipation; itâs a bold and exciting project that will cement the future of the Selfridge legacy. The stakes are high. 

Amidst the hubbub of the preparations, Grove and Crabb look on. They see a new generation taking over as this new business venture begins â and feel a bit left out! Grove admits heâs decided to retire; he just needs to tell the Chief. 

At the grand unveiling of the Whiteleyâs deal, Harry is once again the talk of the town. Another department store, in a flailing part of London â can Harry work his magic again? Lord Wynnstayâs journalist Joe Tooby asks Jimmy some uncomfortable questions about his relationship with Victor Colleano. A paranoid Jimmy is overly defensive, which arouses Toobyâs suspicions. 

Meryl looks for Tilly, and is flabbergasted to find that her father dismissed Tilly! Meryl takes her father to task and Grove sets about righting his wrong where Tilly is concerned. 

Crabb offers to help out with the Whiteleyâs accounts, and makes a worrying discovery. Nestled away within the paperwork are significant outstanding debts to suppliers - final demands! Crabb confirms that the suppliers need to be paid or else they will embargo Whiteleyâs, which would be utterly catastrophic. Frustratingly, Harry, Gordon and Jimmy have no spare capital to pay the debts â they threw all they had into the deal.   Harry solves the stock problem by coming up with a genius idea to tide them over, but it must be kept quietâ¦

When Grove has a health scare, heâs packed off home. The time for retirement has come. Mardle is there to look after him, and Grove finds a new peace. 

Meanwhile, Mae and Harry grow closer. And Mae starts to wonder if anything did in fact happen between Jimmy and Victor, and asks Jimmy directly. Jimmy throws her off the scent. Heâs saved himself â for now.

----------

Glen1 (15-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

9/10

4th March, ITV


At Selfridgeâs, preparations are afoot to celebrate the 20th anniversary of the storeâs opening. Harry gets special permission from the council for a large-scale public parade along Oxford Street. The celebrations will be unlike anything ever seen before! 

HARRY also needs to break the suppliersâ embargo on Whiteleyâs. Harry charms Chairman Hardcastle of the British Wholesalers Association to recommend a clean slate for Whiteleyâs since itâs under new ownership. Hardcastle makes no promises â but will try to convince his members in good faith. 

A stoic Mardle is struggling to cope. She throws all her energies into ensuring that life carries on as normal for the Grove children â but her efforts are somewhat suffocating. Meryl senses that going back to work will do Mardle the world of good, and when the new Head of Fashion fails to turn up for work â there does appear to be a vacancyâ¦ 

Jimmyâs accountant reveals that there has been a massive miscalculation of supplies at Whiteleyâs. They will run out of stock in three days â and they canât restock because of the suppliersâ embargo â which Harry is working hard to break. If they donât restock, itâd be disastrous. They would have to close Whiteleyâs. However, when Jimmy spots a swathe of excess stock sitting idle at Selfridgeâs ahead of the anniversary sales â he comes up with a very risky planâ¦

Jimmy approaches Crabb and asks if he can âborrowâ the excess Selfridgeâs stock for Whiteleyâs â but Crabb points out that itâs tantamount to stealing! However, Crabb also knows the consequences of Whiteleyâs closing would be grave for Harry. Crabb reluctantly agrees, enlisting the help of George Towler to covertly move the excess stock. However, a nosey Mr Keen inadvertently stumbles upon what theyâre up to â and everything explodes. 

Meryl and Freddy work together to bring the Grove family together for an extra-special treat that theyâll never forget. Mardle finally decides to go back to her roots, and realises how happy she is with her new family. 

Joe Tooby of The London Herald has continued to investigate Jimmy, and found a hole in Jimmyâs story. Wynnstay has no choice but print the sensational allegations, warning Harry in advance. Yet Harry doesnât believe it until he hears it from the horseâs mouth â and when he does â heâs shocked to his very core.  


_ITV_

----------

Glen1 (15-02-2016), TaintedLove (23-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

10/10

11th March


Jimmyâs final act has left Harry reeling; he blames himself for everything thatâs happened. Maeâs love life, Harryâs judgement, Selfridgeâs and Whiteleyâs are now all under the spotlight of a tabloid frenzy. Serious questions about Harryâs financial stability are rife. 

Harry retreats from the glare, isolating himself at home. He refuses to see anyone, even Mae. Gordon is left to run the store and keep an increasingly tetchy Mr Keen Mr Keen at bay. Then, when Chairman Hardcastle finds that stock was secretly moved from Selfridgeâs to Whiteleyâs - to plug the gap caused by his trade embargo â he explodes with fury. Making a stand, Hardcastle places Selfridgeâs under an immediate embargo too - until all debts are paid. 

The situation is catastrophic. Selfridgeâs itself is in real jeopardy for the first time. Gordon is stunned. Heâs busy planning celebrations of the storeâs 20th anniversary â which is imminent. Stymied and frustrated, Gordon implores Harry to come back to his own store â where heâs needed. 

Harry pulls himself together and returns to face the music. There, Harry encounters an angry Mae who confronts him about his cowardly absence. Mae is at the end of her tether after also being subjected to intense gossip and fevered speculation. She feels totally abandoned by Harry. After all theyâve been through, Mae expected more. Harryâs apologies just arenât enough; their relationship hangs in the balance. 

Meanwhile, Mardle has returned to work at Selfridgeâs. It isnât long before Harry makes her a poignant and visionary offer that she canât refuse. In the corridors of Selfridgeâs, we get the sense of a new generation âmoving inâ, that a breeze of change is in the airâ¦

Next, Harry looks to tackle the crippling embargos. He forges an ambitious plan to seduce Chairman Hardcastle and the other aggrieved suppliers. Harry knows he canât afford to pay their debts, so he has to offer them something very special. Organising a lavish reception, Harry offers the suppliers unprecedented fixed term contracts to supply both Whiteleyâs and Selfridgeâs. Harry is in full, charming showman mode. Everything rests on this final gambleâ¦

However, an unstoppable chain of events sees Harry backed into a corner. Gordon is forced act in the best interests of the store. The Earl of Oxford Street is called to account in a shocking, epic and gut-wrenching climax.

----------

